# Sasuke is getting the Rinnegan



## adeshina365 (Mar 5, 2014)

He's getting Hashirama cells pumped into him.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 5, 2014)

He is not getting Rinnegan please no more Rinnegan. He said he only studied Hashiram cells so far does not means he is giving him Hashirama cells.


----------



## ThomasMRiddle (Mar 5, 2014)

Its actually becoming pretty difficult to dispute now.
Kishi definitely brought up the Hashirama cells for a reason.

Rinnegan it is!


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm thinking more along the lines of Sage mode. Giving him the Rinnegan solves nothing, unless he wants to revive someone.:ignoramus


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 5, 2014)

It still takes time to awaken the Rinnegan. I think he might also get a piece of Gedo Mezo and sync with it much like naruto now has a peice of all bijuu chakras.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> It still takes time to awaken the Rinnegan.



Yeah, I don't think we're going to see him wake up and get some double spread of his Rinnegan eyes. I think he might get something else, Rinnegan is looking unlikely.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 5, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if he does. Madara was close to death when he awakened it.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 5, 2014)

Maybe Elder Son swirly eyes + SM?


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey guys, want some Hashirama cells? Here Madara. Obito you down for some Hashirama cells? Hey Danzou, you want in on this? Ah Yamato, you've got plenty of Hashirama cells. Me? No, no Kabuto has plenty of  Hashirama cells. Hey Sasuske, you look bored, want some Hashirama cells?


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 5, 2014)

He also said Hashirama's cells is a medical ninjutsu..? So he got the jutsu from studying how the cells operated, or he's literally using the cells themselves?


----------



## Lord Aizen (Mar 5, 2014)

Hashirama cell + EMS and near death = rinnegan. It's time


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 5, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Yeah, I don't think we're going to see him wake up and get some double spread of his Rinnegan eyes. I think he might get something else, Rinnegan is looking unlikely.



I think giving him sage mode would be better than Rinnegan. That's like cheating of making Sasuke special when Naruto is the destined one to be the six path sage,


----------



## Mako (Mar 5, 2014)

I doubt it.
Probably some senjutsu and Hashirama chakra being pumped into him that's all. He might acquire some sage skills.

I wouldn't be surprised if Sakura receives the same treatment in the future. (Referring to attaining some senjutsu techs)


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 5, 2014)

Lmao at the Denial, Rinnegan is as clear as day for Sasuke now


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Mar 5, 2014)

I suspect he may receive the Rinnegan, because how in god's name does he just get Sage Mode? Just because you acquire some cells shouldn't mean you now possess Sage Mode, although strangers things have certainly happened. The Rinnegan seems far more likely to me. We should really start to see Sasuke's full potential, or something eerily close to it once he has the Rinnegan, and that's something that I'm personally very excited to witness. It's always been suggested that Sasuke's full potential was greater than Itachi's, and the same was suggested more recently regarding Uchiha Madara himself, so Kishi is almost certainly going to allow that to come to fruition to some degree.

Maybe it's once Sasuke's eyes have finally advanced to the level of the Rinnegan that we'll finally get to see just what it is about him that makes him possess even more potential than someone such as Madara.


----------



## celebrei (Mar 5, 2014)

Prepare your anus Madara , Rinnegan Sasuke is coming


----------



## Krippy (Mar 5, 2014)

No, he said he's studied hashirama's cells, not that he's pumping them into him. 

Giving him Rinnegan will make him another madara. Kishi wouldn't take that route. 

He's not getting it.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Mar 5, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Lmao at the Denial, Rinnegan is as clear as day for Sasuke now



Yeah. Definitely no question that Sasuke is getting the Rinnegan.


----------



## Usoland (Mar 5, 2014)

SageEnergyMode said:


> I suspect he may receive the Rinnegan, because how in god's name does he just get Sage Mode? Just because you acquire some cells shouldn't mean you now possess Sage Mode, although strangers things have certainly happened. The Rinnegan seems far more likely to me.



Well Orochimaru's cursed seal does the work for it. And as the story goes it's not hard to imagine that naruto and sasuke are destined to beat madara together. Both need powerups.That's how Kishi works.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 5, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> I think giving him sage mode would be better than Rinnegan. That's like cheating of making Sasuke special when Naruto is the destined one to be the six path sage,



not really, Sasuke always been the one whit eye powers not Naruto.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 5, 2014)

Nah he's not getting Rinnegan, that would be stepping into Naruto's territory.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 5, 2014)

Krippy said:


> No, he said he's studied hashirama's cells, not that he's pumping them into him.
> 
> Giving him Rinnegan will make him another madara. Kishi wouldn't take that route.
> 
> He's not getting it.



This why would we need a repeat when Naruto has been hinted to get the Rinnegan since 7 Bijuus showed a shadow of the Rinnegan user only that 2 pieces missing now that Obito has gained them will make Naruto the next six path sage.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 5, 2014)

EMS - check
Near death - check
Hashi's chakra - check
Hashi's cells - ???

Please no more rinnegan


----------



## Krippy (Mar 5, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> This why would we need a repeat when Naruto has been hinted to get the Rinnegan since 7 Bijuus showed a shadow of the Rinnegan user only that 2 pieces missing now that Obito has gained them will make Naruto the next six path sage.



Lolno.  That's way worse. If kishi doesnt want to completely trash his entire story then he'll make it so Madara is the only who will possess the rinnegan.


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 5, 2014)

Sasuke is about to get overpowered.

Sasuke's Arsenal: EMS + Senju DNA + Senjutsu Seal/Sage Mode + Potentially White Snake Powers + Tobirama Soul transfer power(If He is still down)
. 

Shit is about to get real.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 5, 2014)

lol Csdabest, what the fuck, too much fanfiction man.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Mar 5, 2014)

Yep, he should definitely be getting a much stronger pair of eyes (Rinnegan or something on a similar level to it).


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 5, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> I'm thinking more along the lines of Sage mode. Giving him the Rinnegan solves nothing, unless he wants to revive someone.:ignoramus


he is getting sage mode and rinnegan, perhaps even sharinnegan, it will be huge, it needs to be proportional to all bijuu's chakra


----------



## celebrei (Mar 5, 2014)

Madara will piss himself when he sees Rinnegan Sasuke


----------



## Mofo (Mar 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> he is getting sage mode and rinnegan, perhaps even sharinnegan, it will be huge, it needs to be proportional to all bijuu's chakra



Wanna bet he gets none of the stuff you mentioned?


----------



## vered (Mar 5, 2014)

Yea, with Kabuto healing him with Hashiramas cells,its all but confirmed now.


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 5, 2014)

Mofo said:


> lol Csdabest, what the fuck, too much fanfiction man.



Right now Kabuto Dick snake is burried deep in Sasuke's Chest. This shit is already a Yaoi fanfic. Those KabuxSasu Shippers won this chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 5, 2014)

Mofo said:


> Nah he's not getting Rinnegan, that would be stepping into Naruto's territory.


how is rinnegan naruto's territory 


i mean, are you guys really thinking that, even after all this parallel, Sasuke is not about to get something directly related to Rikudou?


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Mar 5, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> This why would we need a repeat when Naruto has been hinted to get the Rinnegan since 7 Bijuus showed a shadow of the Rinnegan user only that 2 pieces missing now that Obito has gained them will make Naruto the next six path sage.



Show me a link to where this happened again, I can't seem to remember.


----------



## Lord Stark (Mar 5, 2014)

Rinnegan Sauce approaching.  The hate and butthurt shall flow through these forums in a way not scene since the days of Jiraiya vs. Itachi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 5, 2014)

Mofo said:


> Wanna bet he gets none of the stuff you mentioned?


lets bet so ^^.

If Sasuke get anything akin to rinnegan, what you do?



its hilarious to see how even after all this some still missed the fucking message . Incredible .


----------



## BroKage (Mar 5, 2014)

Sasuke now has both Hashirama's chakra and DNA, and he's being helped by the dude who gave Edo Madara his Rinnegan. Zero chance Sasuke's not getting Rinnegan now.

It was always gonna happen folks.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 5, 2014)

Kabuto said he studied Hashirama cells does not mean he has them!


----------



## Mofo (Mar 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> how is rinnegan naruto's territory
> 
> 
> i mean, are you guys really thinking that, even after all this parallel, Sasuke is not about to get something directly related to Rikudou?



That's basically everywhere. From the huge display of a   rinnegan behind Naruto, to the seal's pattern, up to the bijuu's explicit claims.
The issue with  Uchiha fans is that you ignore anything which contradicts your statements. 
As we know, Rinnegan represents  the mix of body and  eyes, how cheap (and anticlimatic) would be for  Sasuke (a secondary character and unmistakably related to the Elder son) to become the Sage's heir (thus acquiring the younger's son power as well), are you really expecting from Kishimoto to leave the main character behind, isn't Naruto the destined child especially when the parallel with RS is so clear?
Deep under, you're wishing  for Sasuke to supercede Naruto's role, but then  you'd be reading another manga.
To draw a comparison, it's as if Vegeta achieved super Sayan before Goku, even more, it's as if Goku never achieved Super Sayan status. 

Rinnegan = Younger + Older Son = RS
RS' power comes from the juubi, hence the one getting Juubi will be the only one capable of surpassing RS (conveniently Kishimoto is telling us it's all about chakra and the ability of manipulating it, Sage mode, the chains, the ability of linking with other human beings).


Ok Jeanne, let's bet our accounts, shall we?


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 5, 2014)

the sole fact that he is being put in a blatant parallel with a Naruto that is about to have all bijuu chakras up his ass should tell us what is coming.

Madara was introduced with Kabuto telling him about the rinnegan thing. 

Kabuto bargained an Edo army for Sasuke, when his objective was discover the truth behind ninjutsu. 

We dont even know yet how Madara awakened the rinnegan, but we are seeing Sasuke facing and coincidently being in the possible conditions necessary to awaken it.

Orochimaru just mentioned that Sasuke had not reached his full potential yet, and talked about him surpassing Madara, who has rinnegan.

But no, no way he will be awakening at least rinnegan, its not like he will actually need something to stand up and fight Madara side by side with Juubi chakra Naruto, nvm.




Mofo said:


> That's basically everywhere. From the huge display of a   rinnegan behind Naruto, to the seal's pattern, up to the bijuu's explicit claims.
> The issue with  Uchiha fans is that you ignore anything which contradicts your statements.
> As we know, Rinnegan represents  the mix of body and  eyes, how cheap (and anticlimatic) would be for  Sasuke (a secondary character and unmistakably related to the Elder son) to become the Sage's heir (thus acquiring the younger's son power as well), are you really expecting from Kishimoto to leave the character behind, isn't Naruto the destined child especially when the parallel with RS is so clear?
> Deep under, you're wishing  for Sasuke to supercede Naruto's role, but then  you'd be reading another manga.
> ...



my account is worthy too much more than yours, we need to bet the same thing 

How much reputation do you have? Lets bet the same chunk.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> the sole fact that he is being put in a blatant parallel with a Naruto that is about to have all bijuu chakras up his ass should tell us what is coming.
> 
> Madara was introduced with Kabuto telling him about the rinnegan thing.
> 
> ...


Ok, accept the gamble.
I bet he won't get rinnegan. Probably the elder son eyes (At best).
So? Take me on?


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 5, 2014)

Mofo said:


> Ok, accept the gamble.
> I bet he won't get rinnegan. Probably the elder son eyes (At best).
> So? Take me on?


Yes, we bet the same reputation quantity, are you on?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 5, 2014)

I knew this day would come.

But he looks so much cooler with EMS


----------



## Mofo (Mar 5, 2014)

Sure, but  I think you can survive a 1 month ban. It's not like I put a perma at stake.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Mar 5, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Kabuto said he studied Hashirama cells does not mean he has them!



Are people forgetting that Karin, an Uzumaki, is a relative of the Senju? Senju + Uchiha DNA and I wouldn't put anything past the realm of possibility. Kabuto has Karin's DNA. What's more, Orochimaru also took the body of a White Zetsu after he gravely wounded himself before opening up the stomach of the Death God. A White Zetsu body almost certainly possesses Hashirama's DNA.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 5, 2014)

Mofo said:


> Sure, but  I think you can survive a 1 month ban. It's not like I put a perma at stake.


Nope, I want to bet reputation. you are celestial, so you have about 50k++ right? If you loose, your reputation comes to me, if i loose, I give you the same amount that you have. Deal?


You are the one calling me for the bet, let me at least set the parameters.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 5, 2014)

Deal


----------



## Deana (Mar 5, 2014)

Ugh, I so don't want to see Sasuke's face being abused by those butt-ugly spiral eyeballz. 

Worst idea ever for a Uchiha power up. Right up there with having to steal somebody eyes to get stronger.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 5, 2014)

vered said:


> Yea, with Kabuto healing him with Hashiramas cells,its all but confirmed now.



Except Kabuto never had access to the real cells, that was the whole point of his deal with Obito - capturing Kyuubi for one Zetsu.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 5, 2014)

Mofo said:


> Deal


it will be interesting. Keep in mind that you are saying he wont get it up to the end.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> it will be interesting. Keep in mind that you are saying he wont get it up to the end.


It's alright, hopefully we will both be around.


----------



## StickaStick (Mar 5, 2014)

personally i see him getting super saiyan 5. don't know about ch'yall.


----------



## Lady Hinata (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 5, 2014)

Mofo said:


> It's alright, hopefully we will both be around.


well unless I die, I will .

I dont want ban because the manga is ending, a month ban would be bad for both of us, because we could be few chapters away from the big finale.


----------



## Krippy (Mar 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> the sole fact that he is being put in a blatant parallel with a Naruto that is about to have all bijuu chakras up his ass should tell us what is coming.
> 
> Madara was introduced with Kabuto telling him about the rinnegan thing.
> 
> ...



But what has bijuu chakra accomplished besides extract them from the host?




> my account is worthy too much more than yours, we need to bet the same thing
> 
> How much reputation do you have? Lets bet the same chunk.



I accept


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 5, 2014)

Krippy said:


> But what has bijuu chakra accomplished besides extract them from the host?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you think Obito got exacly shukaku's and bee's for nothing? 

i dont wanna leave you red


----------



## ch1p (Mar 5, 2014)

ThomasMRiddle said:


> Its actually becoming pretty difficult to dispute now.


This.


----------



## Yuna (Mar 5, 2014)

The Rinnegan won't allow Sasuke to fight Madara. Only Senjutsu (and Taijutsu) works on Madara now. Rinnegan techniques are not Senjutsu. Sasuke getting the Rinnegan is actually quite *un*likely at this point as it'd be a pointless power-up at this point in time.

If he ever gets it, it'll happen after the war.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 5, 2014)

Another one of these.
(Going to take a different approach here)

Sasuke gets the Rinnegan, then what? He churns out the same old MS/EMS techniques? Is that really a power up, or a change on contact lenses? Kishi would be a fool to give him anything at this point. Because he's aleady opened 1, 2 and 3, 4
doors, already.

Saturation people, do you know what that means? Kishi took away major portions of his Hebi development to ensure MS Sasuke would have a reason too, and was on equal playing fields with Naruto's development. Now he's currently developing Sasuke's EMS development, while reintroducing back his hebi development.(THAT'S A TOUGH TASK) As Sasuke still has to be on equal playing fields as Naruto in regards to his development. To make matters worse. Sasuke development has to not only match, but enhance some/most of Naruto's development.

Kishi isn't going to introduce another OPEN BOOK. Not when Madara is clearly.....clearly, designed to be true SUCCESSOR of the Rinnegan. That's why Sasuke is going to keep his EMS eyes for a bit longer. As, the EMS is his.(Madara only showcased PS) 

It's funny how know one complains about Obito/Kakashi still using the MS. But Sasuke gets frowned upon for trying to expand on his OWN MS ideas.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 5, 2014)

I rather hope he gets the eyes of the Elder Son. Rinnegan we have already seen, Madara has it too... and elsewhere Naruto is about to receive the complete Bijuu royal flush. Sasuke too should get something that reminds of what we've seen before, but is perfected.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 5, 2014)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Another one of these.
> (Going to take a different approach here)
> 
> Sasuke gets the Rinnegan, then what? He churns out the same old MS/EMS techniques? Is that really a power up, or a change on contact lenses? Kishi would be a fool to give him anything at this point. Because he's aleady opened 1, 2 and 3, 4
> ...


and how are we supposed to ever discover how Uchihas are supposed to awaken rinnegan so... if not even Madara knows?

The only possibility for him to not get the rinnegan at this point is if the Elder Brother's eyes were somehow superior to rinnegan(which, imo, doesnt make any sense considering the power division, and the fact that Kishi has put him in two situations were he is exposed to Hashirama's stuff).


----------



## Mofo (Mar 5, 2014)

Cough Rinnegan is an Uchiha's power as much as it's a Senju's.
Kishimoto is keeping it a mistery. We've had 3 fake Rikodous so far, do you seriously think he'll make another fake rikodou by forceful integration of body and eyes?
I feel the true successor of RS is the one who developed naturally.

Also as Iph pointed out. Sasuke has some paths ahead.
CS, better Susanoo, improved MS jutsus, probably a space time jutsu, Totsuka/yata, possibly the elder son eyes.
He's not going to be a Madara 2.0. Heck, chances are Madara might lose his rinnegan and fight Sasuke in an EMS vs EMS contest (where Sasuke will prove he's the best Uchiha in history)


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 5, 2014)

Rinnegan's design is lame compared to the Sharingan....and rinnegan is not powerful as some MS  ...so.. who knows.


----------



## Krippy (Mar 5, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> you think Obito got exacly shukaku's and bee's for nothing?


That was because he didn't have them when he fought Juubito.  Now that bee is dead and Gaara is gonna die (hopefully) he needs all the chakra to extract all of them. 


> i dont wanna leave you red


Pffffft.  You're just chicken


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Mar 5, 2014)

I could see it going either way.

I hope he doesn't, I hope no one gets it.

It is one of the worst aspects of the manga.

For starters it's ugly as sin, it has too many powers, powers that range from useless, overpowered as shit, and a few that just don't make any sense and have never been properly explained.

Plus kishi has no idea how to balance it, or write convincing fights around it. I will give him credit, he did an all right job with Pain, but for Madara and Obito, neither of them even use the stupid thing in 90% of circumstances because Kishi can't figure out a way for the heroes to bypass it.


----------



## The greatest evil (Mar 5, 2014)

it's come baby 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 5, 2014)

Even when Madara was near death and implanted Hashirama cells nothing happend at first. Its not an issue about recovering from a serious injury but the time duration the body needs to adapt to the Senju cells properly.
Madara took a whole life time. 
But Kishi can always come up with some other asspulls that wouldnt make sense but hey the answer is always Hashirama cells 
Like give Sasuke Mokuton on the level of Hashirama. Or Hashirama's cells somehow trigger other Kekei Genkai that combine Fire and Lightning natures or even Kekei Totas.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Mar 5, 2014)

The greatest evil said:


> it's come baby
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Yes and my theory is sasuke will get a permanent curse seal 2. With juugos DNA excessively flowing through him, hashirama DNA sasuke should be able to gather chakra like juugos clan and achieve CS2 again. This time it'll be more powerful with 0 drawbacks because hashiramas DNA .

There's a big chance of sage curse mark level 2 rinnegan sasuke


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 5, 2014)

The denial is amusing.  He's getting a new set of eyes and whether they'll be the rinnegan or the elder sons eyes it's clear it'll be a monstrous power-up. 

SM alone isn't going to be anywhere near enough for Sasuke to stand up to Madara.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 5, 2014)

Mofo said:


> Cough Rinnegan is an Uchiha's power as much as it's a Senju's.
> Kishimoto is keeping it a mistery. We've had 3 fake Rikodous so far, do you seriously think he'll make another fake rikodou by forceful integration of body and eyes?
> I feel the true successor of RS is the one who developed naturally.
> 
> ...


I suspect that the rinnegan that we see here is just a demo version of the real deal. I cant think of anything more fitting to parallel the chunk of all bijuu chakras that Naruto got(which is also not the real deal yet).

as for the elder's eyes, it would only make sense if they are still rinnegan, but mutated(Uzumaki seal theory).

we also have yet to know why Madara insists on getting his rinnegan back, even after getting Juubi in. Dont forget that Rikudou was born from a special mom, which should mean that only become the Juubi host is not enough to be the same as him.

We will see


----------



## Trent (Mar 5, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> I think giving him sage mode would be better than Rinnegan. That's like cheating of making Sasuke special when Naruto is the destined one to be the six path sage,



Sasuke's main power will always be doujutsu based so either the Rinnegan or his own special variation of it is a given but he's bound to have both I'd say.

He needs Sage Mode to do damage to Madara and already showed capable of using the chakra when provided with some.

It's only logical for him to gain the jutsu too.


----------



## arokh (Mar 5, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> Rinnegan's design is lame compared to the Sharingan....and rinnegan is not powerful as some MS  ...so.. who knows.



Well, he should be able to use all his sharingan techs + rinnegan so.

He is 100% sure getting rinnegan.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 5, 2014)

Trent said:


> Sasuke's main power will always be doujutsu based so either the Rinnegan or his own special variation of it is a given but he's bound to have both I'd say.
> 
> He needs Sage Mode to do damage to Madara and already showed capable of using the chakra when provided with some.
> 
> It's only logical for him to gain the jutsu too.



He had curse  seal 2. If his main power is doujutsu then he should not even have the Senju body to awaken the Rinnegan 

When you have the Rinnegan you become the six path sage, Naruto is destine to be the next one not Sasuke. Naruto is the frigging main character not Sasuke, he will be spthe strongest in the end.


----------



## Trent (Mar 5, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> *He had curse  seal 2.*



And it couldn’t have been shown more clearly that it wasn’t his own power, just a temporarily power borrowed to Oro, while the Rinnegan was stated to be the final evolution of the Sharingan.



Matrix XZ said:


> If his main power is doujutsu then he should not even have the Senju body to awaken the Rinnegan



He won’t since it’s not necessary to have the _actual body_, just the _chakra/cells_. 

If Karin’s Uzumaki cells already weren’t enough, he just had a top up of Hashirama’s cells in this chapter and there is only one possible consequence to that for him: the Rinnegan (or his own variation of it)



Matrix XZ said:


> When you have the Rinnegan you become the six path sage, Naruto is destine to be the next one not Sasuke. Naruto is the frigging main character not Sasuke, he will be spthe strongest in the end.



No, you become *A* Sage of Six Path, with is just a state of combination between Senju and Uchiha powers as we were shown _several times_ in the manga already.

This doesn’t stop Naruto being more of a “true”  reincarnation of the original Ridukou, in spirit only of course, not literally.


----------



## Klue (Mar 5, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> He is not getting Rinnegan please no more Rinnegan. He said he only studied Hashiram cells so far does not means he is giving him Hashirama cells.




He is healing him with Hashirama's cells. What what do you think he is pumping into him? Silicone for breast implants? 




Csdabest said:


> It still takes time to awaken the Rinnegan. I  think he might also get a piece of Gedo Mezo and sync with it much like  naruto now has a peice of all bijuu chakras.





Weapon said:


> Yeah, I don't think we're going to see him wake  up and get some double spread of his Rinnegan eyes. I think he might get  something else, Rinnegan is looking unlikely.



How quickly we forget that Kabuto quickly gave Edo Madara a fake Rinnegan. 



Faustus said:


> Except Kabuto never had access to the real  cells, that was the whole point of his deal with Obito - capturing  Kyuubi for one Zetsu.



Madara's left boob.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 5, 2014)

Trent said:


> No, you become *A* Sage of Six Path, with is just a state of combination between Senju and Uchiha powers as we were shown _several times_ in the manga already.
> 
> This doesn?t stop Naruto being more of a ?true?  reincarnation of the original Ridukou, in spirit only of course, not literally.



We know that, but thing will changed that shit.

But Naruto is going to become the next six path sage without any DNA or eye implant. If the six path sage was able to awaken it why not Naruto?

We don't know much about the Uzumaki even thought they are distantly related to Senju doesn't make him full Senju. It's been more hinted that Naruto is going to awaken the Rinnegan with having all 9 Bijuu together,


----------



## Klue (Mar 5, 2014)

Mofo said:


> Cough Rinnegan is an Uchiha's power as much as it's a Senju's.
> Kishimoto is keeping it a mistery. We've had 3 fake Rikodous so far, do  you seriously think he'll make another fake rikodou by forceful  integration of body and eyes?
> I feel the true successor of RS is the one who developed naturally.



Did you seriously just ask if it's likely Kishimoto will continue to recycle powers? 



Mofo said:


> Also as Iph pointed out. Sasuke has some paths ahead.
> CS, better Susanoo, improved MS jutsus, probably a space time jutsu, Totsuka/yata, possibly the elder son eyes.
> He's not going to be a Madara 2.0. Heck, chances are Madara might lose  his rinnegan and fight Sasuke in an EMS vs EMS contest (where Sasuke  will prove he's the best Uchiha in history)





Matrix XZ said:


> We know that, but thing will changed that shit.
> 
> But Naruto is going to become the next six path sage without any DNA or eye implant. If the six path sage was able to awaken it why not Naruto?
> 
> We don't know much about the Uzumaki even thought they are distantly related to Senju doesn't make him full Senju. It's been more hinted that Naruto is going to awaken the Rinnegan with having all 9 Bijuu together,



Obito just gained all 9 Bijuu and failed to awaken the Rinnegan. Naruto doesn't have Uchiha powers. Sasuke does, and was already given Hashirama's chakra. Now Kabuto is pumping something into his body, while casually mentioning that he studied Hashirama's cells.

This is the same person who quickly created a fake Rinnegan in Edo Madara.

And you guys seem to forget that Sasuke still has a date with Naruto after this war ends. EMS / Senjutsu Sasuke vs 9 Bijuu-Rinnegan Naruto?

Seriously?


----------



## celebrei (Mar 5, 2014)

Haters in denial, Rinnegan Sasuke solos


----------



## Milkomeda (Mar 5, 2014)

I bet there will be some new asspull power up by Kishimoto where Rinnegan and Sage Mode work together to make Sasukes incoming Rinnegan actually useful against Madara


----------



## Klue (Mar 5, 2014)

Milkomeda said:


> I bet there will be some new asspull power up by Kishimoto where Rinnegan and Sage Mode work together to make Sasukes incoming Rinnegan actually useful against Madara



Sage Mode makes anything effective against the Juubi Jin.

Though, I'm not even going to attempt to make sense of how he will acquire both. He definitely needs Senjutsu to be useful - Madara gained Senjutsu after stealing Hashirama's chakra; Sasuke has his chakra.

Now the dna of the First is being pumped into his body.

Alright Kishimoto.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Mar 5, 2014)

Well,since this chapter told us that Kabuto is using Hashirama's cells too to heal Sasuke it's normal to think that after this Sasuke will awaken a Rinnegan.After all Madara put in himself Hashirama's Senju's cells to obtain the power of Rikudou Sennin that,as we all know, is made up of Uchiha's power + Senju's power...and a death/near death experience based on what happened with Madara.

So saying that Sasuke will have the rinnegan is not wrong after reading this premise,right?

Well,the problem with "Sasuke with Rinnegan" is in this premise itself: 

Madara once read on the Tablet that a "God divided himself into Yin and Yang and together these two parts give us the Universe" and Kishimoto himself once said that Naruto and Sasuke are like Yang and Yin respectively and even the manga shows us that,so thematically speaking,it's not a good idea giving Sasuke a Rinnegan,the Union of the powers of Yin and Yang(Uchiha's powers and Senju's powers respectively).

So for me Sasuke should have the Rikudou's Elder son's eyes,the "Spiral eyes",/that in theory is a pseudo-Rinnegan) plus some form of CS(maybe) and Naruto should have the Rikudou's Younger son 's Body powers plus his SM.
This would be a good way to defeat Rikudou Madara and show him how he was wrong to put into himself both powers of the two lineages.It would be like the two brothers united against a bad Rikudou.


----------



## Sok (Mar 5, 2014)

Im the only who thinks that sasuke getting the rinnegan is lame as fuck ?


----------



## Klue (Mar 5, 2014)

Glutamminajr said:


> Well,the problem with "Sasuke with Rinnegan" is in this premise itself:
> 
> Madara once read on the Tablet that a "God divided himself into Yin and Yang and together these two parts give us the Universe" and Kishimoto himself once said that Naruto and Sasuke are like Yang and Yin respectively and even the manga shows us that,so thematically speaking,it's not a good idea giving Sasuke a Rinnegan,the Union of the powers of Yin and Yang(Uchiha's powers and Senju's powers respectively).
> 
> ...



Why are people so obsessed with the Elder Son's eyes? Without Senju power, they were an EMS at best. 




Sok said:


> Im the only who thinks that sasuke getting the rinnegan is lame as fuck ?



Obtaining the Rinnegan opens him up to the potential of possibly obtaining the Juubi's eyes. That potential in of itself is the core reason why I want him to acquire it. 

I would like to see this power.


----------



## Datakim (Mar 5, 2014)

Its pretty damn likely at this point that Sasuke will indeed get the rinnegan. Madara got them when he was near death. Even the justification that Madara did not awaken them at VotE does not really work, since presumably Madara stole the DNA there, but then implanted it into himself later when he was healthy. Here, we have someone else doing that (Kabuto) while Sasuke is still hovering near death.

This also makes it extremely likely that Naruto will indeed become a pseudo-Juubi!Jinchuuriki with the addition of the chakra from 1 and 8. We even had a parallel panels with Obito standing over Naruto while Kabuto was standing over Sasuke. If Sasuke awakens the rinnegan, then Naruto will awaken a pseudo-Juubi.

In truth, what would annoy me a lot more is if Kishi does somehow give Sasuke actual SM through some bizarro asspull. Sasuke getting rinnegan makes perfect sense. It was already established that EMS+Senju+near death=Rinnegan with Obitos flashback of Madara, so no problem there. But even with Kabuto the ultimate DNA addict who injected himself with Juugo, Karin, Orochimaru, Suigetsu, the sound 4 and who knows what else, still needed to actually TRAIN to get proper Sage Mode. CS would be fine, but if Sasuke somehow gets true SM, then I will be annoyed.


----------



## arokh (Mar 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Why are people so obsessed with the Elder Son's eyes? Without Senju power, they were an EMS at best.




Huh? How can you know they were "EMS at best"? It's likely they were very powerful as he was the son and not a descendant like Madara/Uchiha.


----------



## Rai (Mar 5, 2014)

Sasuke is not getting the Rinnegan.


----------



## Trent (Mar 5, 2014)

Milkomeda said:


> I bet there will be some new asspull power up by Kishimoto where Rinnegan and Sage Mode work together to make Sasukes incoming Rinnegan actually useful against Madara



How on earth could it be an asspull since we know full well that any Sage Mode jutsu can affect the Juubi Jin? 

_Of course _*any *Rinnegan jutsu powered with sage chakra would be effective, it wouldn’t make any sense that it wouldn’t.


----------



## Klue (Mar 5, 2014)

arokh said:


> Huh? How can you know they were "EMS at best"? It's likely they were very powerful as he was the son and not a descendant like Madara/Uchiha.



Because he didn't acquire Sage Body powers. 

The next level up after the EMS is the Rinnegan. This was confirmed already.


----------



## Datakim (Mar 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Why are people so obsessed with the Elder Son's eyes? Without Senju power, they were an EMS at best.



Probably because its something new. Rinnegan was cool wayyy back several hundreds of chapters ago, when Jiraiya was fighting Nagato. However since then we have seen everyone using the rinnegan. That does kinda take away from Sasuke awakening it now, since in many ways rinnegan is old news at this point.

Thats why I actually personally hope that since Sasukes rinnegan would be a totally NEW pair of rinnegan (rather than the rinnegan we have seen so far, which was always Madaras rinnegan that was just constantly changing owners or being brought back via edo tensei), it would have different powerset. That would add originality to Sasukes rinnegan and make it more interesting.

I wonder if thats also the reason why people hope for the eyes of the Elder Son. If Sasuke gets those eyes, it will be something totally new and something completely unique. Even if those eyes are weaker than the rinnegan would be, it would still be something that *only* Sasuke has achieved. Whereas awakening rinnegan would be Sasuke just following in Madaras footsteps and achieving nothing that has not already been done.

Besides, Kishi could easily say that the "swirlygan" is much more powerfull than any EMS, and it would even make sense since those eyes would be closer to the original source of the eyes, RS.



> Obtaining the Rinnegan opens him up to the potential of possibly obtaining the Juubi's eyes. That potential in of itself is the core reason why I want him to acquire it.
> 
> I would like to see this power.



Don't get your hopes up. Madara had the rinnegan, and he just became a virtually perfect Juubi jinchuuriki and still did not get those eyes. I SERIOUSLY doubt Sasuke (or anyone) will get them either.


----------



## Klue (Mar 5, 2014)

Datakim said:


> Probably because its something new. Rinnegan was cool wayyy back several hundreds of chapters ago, when Jiraiya was fighting Nagato. However since then we have seen everyone using the rinnegan. That does kinda take away from Sasuke awakening it now, since in many ways rinnegan is old news at this point.



Kishimoto recycles powers constantly. "Old news," you say?

Means nothing to him. 

We just witness Madara becoming the Juubi's Jin directly after Obito. 



Datakim said:


> Thats why I actually personally hope that since Sasukes rinnegan would be a totally NEW pair of rinnegan (rather than the rinnegan we have seen so far, which was always Madaras rinnegan that was just constantly changing owners or being brought back via edo tensei), it would have different powerset. That would add originality to Sasukes rinnegan and make it more interesting.
> 
> I wonder if thats also the reason why people hope for the eyes of the Elder Son. If Sasuke gets those eyes, it will be something totally new and something completely unique. Even if those eyes are weaker than the rinnegan would be, it would still be something that *only* Sasuke has achieved.



Power wise, it doesn't make any sense. Everyone knows Sasuke has the potential to gain Rikudou powers - it's ultimately why Orochimaru, Kabuto, and even Obito, were so interested in him. 



Datakim said:


> Whereas awakening rinnegan would be Sasuke just following in Madaras footsteps and achieving nothing that has not already been done.



What do you think he was doing this entire time?




Datakim said:


> Besides, Kishi could easily say that the "swirlygan" is much more powerfull than any EMS, and it would even make sense since those eyes would be closer to the original source of the eyes, RS.



And yet, still not quite up to par. Which is kinda pointless, seeing that he is destine to surpass Madara one day.

Try explaining that one to the reader:

"Yeah so, while his eyes aren't quite as good as Madara's, he has a better Senjutsu." 

For an Uchiha surpassing another one, it's ultimately comes down to who obtained the greater ocular power.



Datakim said:


> Don't get your hopes up. Madara had the rinnegan, and he just became a virtually perfect Juubi jinchuuriki and still did not get those eyes. I SERIOUSLY doubt Sasuke (or anyone) will get them either.



Of course he didn't acquire them. Which will make it that much easier for Sasuke to surpass Madara when he does.

Sage powers is one of the confirmed reasons why Sasuke's potential is greater than  Madara's. Orochimaru actually said, that it was due to all the knowledge he acquired in his life time, which made him realize Sasuke held this potential.

"All knowledge acquired."

He studied Uchiha, he studied Senju, he studied Nature.


----------



## Ch1pp (Mar 5, 2014)

Mofo said:


> Nah he's not getting Rinnegan, that would be stepping into Naruto's territory.



How has naruto's territory been about dojutsu?


----------



## Roman (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah, it's gonna be Rinnegan. He clearly mentions that it's partly thanks to his research of Hashirama's cells that he was able to revive Sasuke. Considering the restorative powers of the Senjuu clan, it wouldn't be surprising if Kabuto transferred Sanjuu dna in some way in order to give Sasuke better restorative powers. Something like that would be necessary considering the kind of injury Sasuke took. It's only natural that the Rinnegan would follow considering awakening it requires Senjuu dna. And let's not forget "that thing" Hashirama gave Sasuke.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 5, 2014)

It's funny that people still think he'l get it.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 5, 2014)

DarkShift said:


> How has naruto's territory been about dojutsu?



Rikudou means.... union of Ying-*Yang*....... both uchiha and *senju*'s power...


----------



## Ch1pp (Mar 5, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> Rikudou means.... union of Ying-*Yang*....... both uchiha and *senju*'s power...



That shit got nothing to do with my question.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 5, 2014)

DarkShift said:


> That shit got nothing to do with my question.



naruto's territory is body power - yang/senju/uzumaki.....rinnegan is union of uchiha and senju's power...


----------



## Klue (Mar 5, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> naruto's territory is body power - yang/senju/uzumaki.....rinnegan is union of uchiha and senju's power...



Basically, that doesn't have shit to with his question.

Doesn't matter if the Rinnegan requires both. The Rinnegan, is still a doujutsu.


----------



## Trent (Mar 5, 2014)

Skywalker said:


> It's funny that people still think he'l get it.



Funny some still think he* won't* get it, surely? Was this a typo?


----------



## Van Konzen (Mar 5, 2014)

the kid always receive gift power ups..


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 5, 2014)

now hairy faced nardo can GTFO


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 5, 2014)

i knew sasuke will have to get rinnegan from the moment madara displayed the rinnegan.

Its obivous. 

Tho the moves he will use its asspull and BS since Madara master the rinnegan and Sasuke will spam it like shit


----------



## Trent (Mar 5, 2014)

Shin said:


> i knew sasuke will have to get rinnegan from the moment madara displayed the rinnegan.
> 
> Its obivous.
> 
> Tho the moves he will use its asspull and BS since Madara master the rinnegan and Sasuke will spam it like shit



Doujutsu mastery _always _involved unlocking innate knowledge of a jutsu then attempting it in a life or death situation to gain mastery of it, why would it change now?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 5, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> now hairy faced nardo can GTFO



The God that was divided into Yin and Yang is Juubi and Naruto is taping into the real source of Rikudou's power while Sasuke is about to become a cheap imitation like Madara


----------



## Raiken (Mar 5, 2014)

Well, it depends on one thing.
Is Kabuto healing Sasuke based on his knowledge of Medical Ninjutsu and Hashirama's Cells.
Or actually healing him and giving/implanting Hashirama's Cells into him.
There is also the point Kabuto is doing this while in Sage Mode.

Personally I'd prefer to see something new. EMS+SM Sasuke would be more fun to see than Rinnegan Sasuke.

I mean, being Uzumaki or Senju isn't a prerequisite for SM, it just makes things a lot easier, since they already have Large Chakra Capacities as a result of their Powerful Physical Energy which is a result of their Strong Life Force.
If you're not an Uzumaki or Senju, but you have a lot of Physical Energy, you can probably learn it.

For example, Jiraiya and Minato have both been noted to not have been very good at SM.
Orochimaru couldn't learn it at all as a Human.

While Hashirama a Senju, Naruto an Uzumaki, Kabuto augmented by Uzumaki DNA.
All mastered Sage Mode.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 5, 2014)

Trent said:


> Doujutsu mastery _always _involved unlocking innate knowledge of a jutsu then attempting it in a life or death situation to gain mastery of it, why would it change now?



Then please tell me why kishi said that Madara mastered the Rinnegan or that Nagato mastered the rinnegan. ( All this in a period of time )

If this innate knowledge makes you know all shit... 

Cuz it dosent add up


----------



## Trent (Mar 5, 2014)

Shin said:


> Then please tell me why kishi said that Madara mastered the Rinnegan or that Nagato mastered the rinnegan. ( All this in a period of time )
> 
> If this innate knowledge makes you know all shit...
> 
> Cuz it dosent add up



Simply because saying this *only *illustrates _what they achieved_ and in no way indicates the _time _needed or even the _manner _that allowed them to do so.


----------



## Klue (Mar 5, 2014)

Sasuke awakened MS, immediately used Amaterasu.
Sasuke awakened Amaterasu, immediately used Kagutsuchi.
Sasuke mastered Susanoo through battle.


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Mar 5, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Even when Madara was near death and implanted Hashirama cells nothing happend at first. Its not an issue about recovering from a serious injury but the time duration the body needs to adapt to the Senju cells properly.
> Madara took a whole life time.
> But Kishi can always come up with some other asspulls that wouldnt make sense but hey the answer is always Hashirama cells
> Like give Sasuke Mokuton on the level of Hashirama. Or Hashirama's cells somehow trigger other Kekei Genkai that combine Fire and Lightning natures or even Kekei Totas.



U want Hashi cells..I want Hashi cells..everyone wants Hashi cells...LOL Hashi was born to distribute his cells


----------



## Klue (Mar 5, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Even when Madara was near death and implanted Hashirama cells nothing happend at first. Its not an issue about recovering from a serious injury but the time duration the body needs to adapt to the Senju cells properly.
> Madara took a whole life time.
> *But Kishi can always come up with some other asspulls that wouldnt make sense but hey the answer is always Hashirama cells *
> Like give Sasuke Mokuton on the level of Hashirama. Or Hashirama's cells somehow trigger other Kekei Genkai that combine Fire and Lightning natures or even Kekei Totas.



The answer is Kabuto, who already created and awakened the Rinnegan in Edo Madara rather quickly.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 5, 2014)

Trent said:


> Simply because saying this *only *illustrates _what they achieved_ and in no way indicates the _time _needed or even the _manner _that allowed them to do so.



Nagato used  and practice ninjutsu before he got a handel of his powers.

And we have alot of statments for him that shows it took time time to use all the shit he had.


----------



## Klue (Mar 5, 2014)

Shin said:


> Nagato used  and practice ninjutsu before he got a handel of his powers.
> 
> And we have alot of statments for him that shows it took time time to use all the shit he had.




So?

What does that have to do with Madara dropping Meteorites as if he's done it before? When did Obito ever take the time to master the Rinnegan's jutsu?

Madara taught him but he didn't practice anything.

Obito used the Six Paths at a higher level than Nagato, with a greater binding power, all while controlling the Gedo Mazou perfectly.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> So?
> 
> What does that have to do with Madara dropping Meteorites as if he's done it before? When did Obito ever take the time to master the Rinnegan's jutsu?
> 
> ...



Madara taught Obito alot of stuff he even said il teach you the six paths justu. Nagato did have someone to teach him. He learned to practice of ninjutsu

And that is the problem no one will teach Sasuke, he will just use all the powers and spam them.


*PS.* And you don't know for sure if Madara didnt use those meteorites before.

Donated eyes > Nagato > Uzumaki Clan > Uzioshikagure being wiped out


----------



## Klue (Mar 5, 2014)

Shin said:


> Madara taught Obito alot of stuff he even said il teach you the six paths justu. Nagato did have someone to teach him. He learned to practice of ninjutsu
> 
> And that is the problem no one will teach Sasuke, he will just use all the powers and spam them.



Obito still didn't practice those jutsu. And Sasuke has spammed techniques with out training (Amaterasu, Susanoo) or even knowledge (Kagutsuchi).



Shin said:


> *PS.* And you don't know for sure if Madara didnt use those meteorites before.




Madara hadn't fought a single battle after losing to Hashirama at VOTE; he awakened the Rinnegan as an old man. 

Madara acquired all of his knowledge from the tablet left by Rikudou - reading it with his perfect Mangekyou. Orochimaru summoned the Hokages in the Uchiha's secret place.

Kishimoto can easily explain that Sasuke read the tablet right before the summoning or before they left the secret meeting room.




Shin said:


> Donated eyes > Nagato > Uzumaki Clan > Uzioshikagure being wiped out



Not sure what you're trying to say.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Mar 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Why are people so obsessed with the Elder Son's eyes? Without Senju power, they were an EMS at best.


I call them "Pseudo Rinnegan" to tell you the truth since it was an eye born directly from Rikudou without years of de-evolution in between.
I believe that that eye would be much stronger than a simple EMS and that's exactly what Sasuke should have to be the Yin of Naruto's Yang powers.

After all Kishimoto through Sasuke could make us see what kind of 
power the Elder son had.It could be a good way of doing things without having another fake Rikudou on the battlefield.

But having said that if Kishimoto gives Sasuke the Rinnegan then so be it,but I wouldn't like it thematically speaking.


----------



## Klue (Mar 5, 2014)

Glutamminajr said:


> I call them "Pseudo Rinnegan" to tell you the truth since it was an eye born directly from Rikudou without years of de-evolution in between.
> I believe that that eye would be much stronger than a simple EMS and that's exactly what Sasuke should have to be the Yin of Naruto's Yang powers.
> 
> After all Kishimoto through Sasuke could make us see what kind of
> ...



Why give him something less than what we've seen already, knowing the Rinnegan is the next step?

There is no point to that.


----------



## Trent (Mar 5, 2014)

Shin said:


> Nagato used  and practice *ninjutsu *before he got a handel of his powers.
> 
> And we have alot of statments for him that shows it took time time to use all the shit he had.



_Ninjutsu _*NOT *_doujutsu_.

We were just shown Nagato receiving basic training from Jiraya to get the skills any nin usually gets by going through his village's academy system.

No doujutsu was ever _taught _to him.


----------



## icemaster143 (Mar 5, 2014)

We will have to wait and see if he gets anything. I'm personally still skeptical.

Still if he does it won't feel right for sasuke to get both powers of the Uchiha and senju. While naruto only has one side of the coin. Naruto having scraps of the Bijuu chakra just doesn't compare to gaining the powers the rinnegan grants. 

But let's wait and see how this goes.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 5, 2014)

Naruto gains new an unheard of powers of the 4 noble paths which surpass Hagoromo's Six paths. In Buddhism there are 10 Paths as a whole,in the manga we know of 6 paths. The 4 other realms are for the Buddhas and Naruto is kinda like a Buddha himself.


----------



## Klue (Mar 5, 2014)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Naruto gains new an unheard of powers of the 4 noble paths which surpass Hagoromo's Six paths. In Buddhism there are 10 Paths as a whole,in the manga we know of 6 paths. The 4 other realms are for the Buddhas and Naruto is kinda like a Buddha himself.



Rikudou was one level below a Buddha. The staff he carries signifies it.



icemaster143 said:


> We will have to wait and see if he gets anything. I'm personally still skeptical.
> 
> Still if he does it won't feel right for sasuke to get both powers of the Uchiha and senju. While naruto only has one side of the coin. Naruto having scraps of the Bijuu chakra just doesn't compare to gaining the powers the rinnegan grants.
> 
> But let's wait and see how this goes.




Naruto possess the chakra of Nine Bijuu. And we already know he is going to gain the other half of Kurama back. Only thing to wonder now, is if the other Bijuu will come along for the ride or not.

If he gains all Nine, then how is Sasuke going to compete with EMS and Senjutsu? No one is going to believe it possible - doesn't even sound right.

Insert, Juubi's eye. 

But for him to acquire that power, he will first need to obtain the Rinnegan.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Rikudou was one level below a Buddha. The staff he carries signifies it.



Rikudou represented the Six Paths of suffering in Buddhism. Yeah there is a God realm among the Six Paths, but the Deva-gods arent Buddhas or enlightend beings.
The 4 noble paths however are reserved only for the Buddhas who escape the Six paths of suffering.
My opinion is that the Six Paths power is the corrupted chakra from the Shinju fruit. Hagoromo did not manage to tame Juubi or to lead the Bijuu into the right path on his own.
I believe the person of the prophecy will be the one to do the impossible and create a new Good Juubi which would represent the 4 higher paths.

Its also interesting that the Senju's symbol ,the Senju Kannon Goddes gets confused with the Buddhas of the 4 noble paths.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 5, 2014)

Limbo hengoku > Naruto
:ignoramus


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 5, 2014)

^ Limbo Hengoku can do anything more then to push the targets away? OK


----------



## Klue (Mar 5, 2014)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Rikudou represented the Six Paths of suffering in Buddhism. Yeah there is a God realm among the Six Paths, but the Deva-gods arent Buddhas or enlightend beings.
> The 4 noble paths however are reserved only for the Buddhas who escape the Six paths of suffering.
> My opinion is that the Six Paths power is the corrupted chakra from the Shinju fruit. Hagoromo did not manage to tame Juubi or to lead the Bijuu into the right path on his own.
> I believe the person of the prophecy will be the one to do the impossible and create a new Good Juubi which would represent the 4 higher paths.
> ...



Six Rings represent the Six Paths, but the six ringed staff is carried by a Bodhisattva.


*Spoiler*: __ 







			
				Century Gothic said:
			
		

> A khakkhara may have either four rings representing the Four Noble Truths, six rings representing the Six Perfections, or twelve rings representing the twelvefold chain of cause and effect. A four ring khakkhara is carried by novice monks, a six ring khakkhara is carried by a Bodhisattva, and a twelve ring khakkhara is carried by the Buddha.










BlinkST said:


> Limbo hengoku > Naruto
> :ignoramus



Can you imagine Sasuke's Limbo?


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 5, 2014)

Mofo said:


> That's basically everywhere. From the huge display of a   rinnegan behind Naruto, to the seal's pattern, up to the bijuu's explicit claims.
> The issue with  Uchiha fans is that you ignore anything which contradicts your statements.
> As we know, Rinnegan represents  the mix of body and  eyes, how cheap (and anticlimatic) would be for  Sasuke (a secondary character and unmistakably related to the Elder son) to become the Sage's heir (thus acquiring the younger's son power as well), are you really expecting from Kishimoto to leave the main character behind, isn't Naruto the destined child especially when the parallel with RS is so clear?
> Deep under, you're wishing  for Sasuke to supercede Naruto's role, but then  you'd be reading another manga.
> ...




You do know Sasuke is a main character right? Not a secondary one? He is the deuteragonist. They have been developed in pairs. If there is a problem with Sasuke obtaining Senju abilities, then there would be a problem with Naruto obtaining Uchiha abiliities as well.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Obito still didn't practice those jutsu. And Sasuke has spammed techniques with out training (Amaterasu, Susanoo) or even knowledge (Kagutsuchi).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know obito didn't practice but he has knowledge of them cuz Madara did teach him.

Sasuke did see Amaterasu in action from Itachi before he start useing it. And EMS is an uchiha legacy stuff, Rinnegan on the other hand is both senju and uchiha its not linked to just uchiha stuff.

If he gives the explination that Madara read all the stuff from tablet and this is how he knows how rinnegan works and sasuke did the same stuff im perfectly happy with that.

I was trying to say Nagato was from uzioshikagure and somehow Madara found him and gaved him the eyes. ( As on old man he gived his eyes so maybe VOTE was not his last fight and he could have used zetsu body )

Its very possible that Madara was behind uzioshikagure destruction. 
When Madara used the meteors said.

Meaning he did see that view in the past maybe by useing the same stuff, the meteorite ( bansho tein )


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Six Rings represent the Six Paths, but the six ringed staff is carried by a Bodhisattva.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



There are does Bodhisattvas like Senju Kannon who relieve the suffering to those stuck in the 6 paths so Hagoromo might not have ascended higher. If he had the powers of the other 4 higher paths then we would know by now probably.
And its no coincidence Juubi's power is represented with 10 tails, exactly the number of the paths.
If Naruto is supose to surpass everyone who came before him including Hagoromo this would be the perfect plot development. Naruto becomes knows as the Sage of the 4 noble Paths


----------



## Klue (Mar 5, 2014)

Mofo said:


> That's basically everywhere. From the huge display of a   rinnegan behind Naruto, to the seal's pattern, up to the bijuu's explicit claims.
> 
> The issue with  Uchiha fans is that you ignore anything which contradicts your statements.



Implications pointing to Naruto acquiring the Rinnegan, some how contradicts various hints that Sasuke may acquire it as well?



Mofo said:


> As we know, Rinnegan represents  the mix of body and  eyes, how cheap (and anticlimatic) would be for  Sasuke (a secondary character and *unmistakably related to the Elder son*) to become the Sage's heir (thus acquiring the younger's son power as well)



Madara and Obito, also acquired the Rinnegan. And Sasuke isn't a secondary character. 



Mofo said:


> are you really expecting from Kishimoto to leave the main character behind, isn't Naruto the destined child especially when the parallel with RS is so clear?



He carries RS's will for peace. That's the parallel; regardless, of whether or not he too acquires the Rinnegan. _*At the very least*_, that is how the two are similar.



Mofo said:


> Deep under, you're wishing  for Sasuke to supercede Naruto's role, but then  you'd be reading another manga.



No. I think Uchiha fans are hoping for the two to fight on a level never seen before. Many believe Naruto will gain the power of all Nine Bijuu. How is Sasuke going to stand against him then?

Naruto holds back the entire time?

Right.



Mofo said:


> To draw a comparison, it's as if Vegeta achieved super Sayan before Goku, even more, it's as if Goku never achieved Super Sayan status.
> 
> Rinnegan = Younger + Older Son = RS
> RS' power comes from the juubi, hence the one getting Juubi will be the only one capable of surpassing RS (conveniently Kishimoto is telling us it's all about chakra and the ability of manipulating it, Sage mode, the chains, the ability of linking with other human beings).



Surpassing RS has nothing at all to do with power. It's the one who will lead the world to peace. Naruto doesn't necessarily have to gain all four pieces of Rikudou's power to accomplish this task.



Mofo said:


> Ok Jeanne, let's bet our accounts, shall we?





Sasuke has the EMS, was given chakra from Hashirama himself, and is now being healed by a guy who is pumping - _only God knows what (/end sarcasm)_ - into his body, while explaining that he can heal Sasuke because he studied Hashirama's cells?

Isn't this the same guy that quickly fitted Madara's Edo form with the Rinnegan?

You want to make that type of bet?

Seriously?


----------



## Klue (Mar 5, 2014)

†_Camorra_† said:


> There are does Bodhisattvas like Senju Kannon who relieve the suffering to those stuck in the 6 paths so Hagoromo might not have ascended higher. If he had the powers of the other 4 higher paths then we would know by now probably.
> And its no coincidence Juubi's power is represented with 10 tails, exactly the number of the paths.
> If Naruto is supose to surpass everyone who came before him including Hagoromo this would be the perfect plot development. Naruto becomes knows as the Sage of the 4 noble Paths



I was simply implying that Rikudou possibly acquired 3/4 higher realm powers - _assuming they even exist _- because the third state/ream is Bodhisattvas.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 5, 2014)

Also guys you know its a boreing chapter when we talk rinnegan sasuke.

A convo that has been repeated so many times....

Fucking kishi...


----------



## iJutsu (Mar 5, 2014)

By everyone's logic, Kabuto is pumping advice into Sasuke too?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> I was simply implying that Rikudou possibly acquired 3/4 higher realm powers - _assuming they even exist _- because the third state/ream is Bodhisattvas.



I just find it weird that the 6 paths are emphasized and not the 4 higher paths.


----------



## icemaster143 (Mar 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Rikudou was one level below a Buddha. The staff he carries signifies it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kishi already gave Sasuke Perfect Susanoo. He even had Naruto and Sasuke fighting side by side and combine their powers to show them as equals.

The so called full power of the nine tails has not been shown to be anything over what Naruto already has. Also You need the rinnegan to be able to make use of the Chakra from the Biju as shown by obito reforming his staff with only scraps of power in Naruto the scraps of power did nothing. Reallly the last to Biju chakras are only there to allow Naruto to extract the all the Biju this time.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Mar 5, 2014)

Shin said:


> Also guys you know its a boreing chapter when we talk rinnegan sasuke.
> 
> A convo that has been repeated so many times....
> 
> Fucking kishi...




QFT

It's also a much easier to discuss which power Sasuke is unlikely to get, because his list of potential power-ups is so awfully long.


----------



## Trent (Mar 5, 2014)

Shin said:


> Also guys you know its a boreing chapter when we talk rinnegan sasuke.
> 
> A convo that has been repeated so many times....
> 
> Fucking kishi...



Well, the debate might have been done before (as most subject of interest gets discussed to death before they happen in the manga) but it hardly could be more relevant to bring it up again now when in this very chapter we see Sasuke receiving what is a know prerequisite to unlock the Rinnegan, no?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 5, 2014)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> QFT
> 
> It's also a much easier to discuss which power Sasuke is unlikely to get, because his list of potential power-ups is so awfully long.



1-2 power ups will be on the list...

Rinnegan and if Kishi wans to go full retard he gives CS but i doubt CS since he used Juugo when he could have gaved him CS 

Rinnegan is enough we see how OP Madara is with it , Kishi is going to make Sasuke master of the rinnegan over night... 



Trent said:


> Well, the debate might have been done before (as most subject of interest gets discussed to death before they happen in the manga) but it hardly could be more relevant to bring it up again now when* in this very chapter we see Sasuke receiving what is a know prerequisite to unlock the Rinnegan, no? *



He got hashi chakra before to.

Hashirama DNA = permanent source of hashi chakra = rinnegan and wood release
Hashirama chakra = limited source of hashi chakra = rinnegan 

Clearly kishi will avoid giveing Sasuke wood release.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Mar 5, 2014)

So why does sasuke need rin'negan?? what would it bring to the table. He's not fighting anyone. rin'negan is redudant power up.


----------



## Trent (Mar 5, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> So why does sasuke need rin'negan?? what would it bring to the table.* He's not fighting anyone.* rin'negan is redudant power up.



Suuuuure. 

"_Just_" Madara alongside Naruto in a moment then Naruto at a later time for their final face off (probably friendly-ish).


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 5, 2014)

Still not falling for the "obvious" Rinnegan. A ninja must look underneath the underneath.:ignoramus


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 5, 2014)

I think nardo should get the rinnegan as well.


----------



## Talis (Mar 5, 2014)

He definetely will, not a single doubt.


----------



## Klue (Mar 5, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Still not falling for the "obvious" Rinnegan. A ninja must look underneath the underneath.:ignoramus



I bet you didn't fall for the obvious Obito and Kabuto either. 


Kishi recycles, deal with it. 


Nice pic by the way bro. Pretty epic.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 5, 2014)

It seems like Kishi is at least fucking with the fan-base in terms of there being potential for both Sasuke and Naruto to get Rikudo powers here. Sasuke could get Rinnegan from the Haashirama DNA/Verge of Death, and Naruto could get Juubi-lite if Obito gives him the Shukaku + Hachibi chakra


----------



## Trebla Sless enitsraw (Mar 5, 2014)

Sasuke is getting the elder brothers eyes, these are the eyes orochimari sama truly wanted


----------



## eurytus (Mar 5, 2014)

It's been foreshadowed since we're told EMS evolved into rinnegan. but yeah it's just recycled power, this is the 4th character to have rinnegan, and Naruo would be the 3rd Juubi Jin


----------



## amillionhp (Mar 5, 2014)

Ahh this thread, very entertaining.

Of course he is getting the Rinnegan. Anything "eye related" is going directly to Sasuke and that should be obvious. He'll require a Senju related powerup for that as well and that should be just as obvious. Anyone who has a problem with this needs to refamiliarize themselves with part 1 Sasuke and Hebi Sasuke. Everyone should already know these things were coming back eventually in some form or another. Concerning the Rinnegan however... I'm gonna laugh when people discover he won't have access to half those abilities.

Basically, just get ready to see Amaterasu, Susano, genjutsu, lightning, possibly Snake techs on a completely new scale. Like whole new ballpark level. Probably Omnionton chakra as well but that will be it.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 5, 2014)

amillionhp said:


> Basically, just get ready to see Amaterasu, Susano, genjutsu, lightning, possibly Snake techs on a completely new scale. Like whole new ballpark level. Probably Omnionton chakra as well but that will be it.


Shin susenju coasted with PS, wielding totsuka, yata, amaterasu, and 5 elements.

GG, Naruto.:ignoramus


----------



## Trebla Sless enitsraw (Mar 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Please kill yourself.



Klue, he may get rinnegan, but ANOTHER rinnegan?! Do u truly desire that?! I desire something more ok? 

It would be a GREAY twist if kishi tricked us into thinking oro wanted the rinnegan,Only to find out he wanted elder bros eyes all along, since it seems like the first mangekyo, AND sharingan can learn abilities, if that was the eye to unlock all abilities, including all mangekyo techs.

 Plus naruto could unlock younger sons body qnd it would be younger son+elders son vs fathers power Since The chain of hate started wit them


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 5, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised as it's the ultimate for any eye but honestly I find Rinnegan boring.


----------



## Trebla Sless enitsraw (Mar 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> I wouldn't be surprised as it's the ultimate for any eye but honestly I find Rinnegan boring.



Yes exactly!! Rinnegan is played OUT, even I a person who dont complain am tired of it! Plus thats the thing, what if the elder bro never took his eyes to their limits? Wat if say, rikudo had them, a better ninja overall? Perhaps sauce could take those eyes or ems farther than madara or elder bro ever could


----------



## Raiken (Mar 5, 2014)

The thing is, no level of power up Sasuke could possibly receive right now, should put him on the level of a "Purified?" Juubi Jinchuuriki Naruto.

Even if Sasuke gained all of the 3 Speculated:
1: Hashirama's Body
2: The Rinnegan
3: Snake Sage Mode

Rinnegan+SM Sasuke = (100%)KCM2+SM Naruto
"Both of which should only be:"
Rinnegan+SM Sasuke = Rinnegan Madara
(100%)KCM2+SM Naruto = SM Hashirama

Naruto is likely going to go far beyond his old level, not gain 100% Kyuubi, but become a Purified Juubi Jinchuuriki.
Unless Kishi plans for them to be comparable one last time before Naruto ascends to God-hood.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 5, 2014)

Naruto fans, you thought Naruto was the MAIN ATTRACTION HERE? Sasuke stole the SHOW, when he DID.(SASUKE SHOWCASED THAT HE WAS COMPATIBLE WITH BOTH)

Both HASHIRAMA AND TOBIRAMA, saw that. THAT'S WHY THEY WERE BOTH TRYING TO USE HIM. Hashirama wanted to use him to stop MADARA.(So he gave him his chakara) Tobirama was trying the ORO ROUTE.

When Madara said he was "Nurturing a new eye"....."HE MEANT IT"

That's what everybody's been TRYING TO DO ALL MANGA:"Itachi","ORO","Itachi again","Oro"(THREE YEAR SKIP),OBITO(MADARA),(ITACHI),(HASHIRAMA)........(SOON MADARA....LIKELY)

The only PERSON THAT WASN'T EVER trying use him for anything OTHER THAN A FRIEND WAS NARUTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(That's why Sasuke WANT'S TO PROTECT HIM)
It's the same INSTINCT ITACHI HAD.....The only character that has Sasuke's level of intellect is Itachi/Fugaku.( But ITACHI IS HARDENED. Sasuke is RULED BY NARUTO'S EMOTION TOO.(He just "MASK" it BETTER)(BOTH PEOPLE)

BUT ITACHI CAN RESULT TO SASUKE'S LEVEL OF EMOTION. WHEN SASUKE'S LIFE IS ON THE TABLE.(Kabuto and Danzo both show Itachi isn't perfect) 

Perfect what Iphr0z3nI? Perfect(SHINOBI) Remember one of the first LESSONS WE'VE LEARNED CLASS ABOUT SHINOBI'S?(Oh yeah this is Iphr0z3nI school time)He just doesn't have Sasuke's BODY.(That's why Itachi fans WHO JUMPED SHIP WERE.......)

Itachi and Sasuke are made identical down to the letter. Personalities. IQ.Fighting style(REMIXES). They have the same flaws.(Socially)Or do they? Sasuke corrected that FLAW. Itachi had the(Father)(FUGAKU WAS THE REASON FOR ITACHI'S PRODIGY STATUS) 

But Sasuke had........(MOKOTO)(Who HAD A PERSONALTY LIKE NARUTO. SHE LISTENED. PROVIDED HIM COMFORT.(BUT SHE NEVER GAVE HIM ADVICE)


*Spoiler*: __ 




Did NARUTO EVER GIVE SASUKE ADVICE, OR DID HE SIMPLY TALK?(TNJ ISN'T SOMETHING THAT SHOULD BE SHUNNED. IT IS A GIFT. ONE THAT SHOULD BE EMBRACED){It's one of the few "Tools" Naruto have for Sasuke's(Representation)}




The reason why Naruto's WORDS didn't effect Sasuke is because SUBCONSCIOUSLY.(HE ALREADY KNEW WHAT HE WAS DOING)

But Sasuke is smart. He's a GENIUS.(HE HAS BOTH SIDES OF THE FENCE)
{He is a man of action.....(Practice WHAT YOU PREACH, RIGHT)}
{If YOU WANT TO "SAVE ME" you're going to have to CHASE ME}

{Sasuke(SUBCONSCIOUS): Naruto....You want to REPLACE ITACHI. You're going to have to PUT IN (ITACHI) WORK}
{That's why TNJ NEVER WORKED. Sasuke doesn't need to fight to understand Naruto's feelings.(Naruto does) SASUKE DOESN'T}

(THIS WAS NARUTO'S "F-ing Problem", and SASUKE HAD THAT SAME PROBLEM TOO)(Remember Itachi?)(Itachi=Sasuke)(MAYBE)(But Itachi stayed content with WHAT HE HAD)(HE WAS AT THE TOP, AND HE NEEDED NOTHING ELSE-MADARA)

Sasuke didn't fall pray to that...(HE LISTENED){That's WHAT HE DID AS A CHILD. Mikoto's "WORDS" were the only connection he had to his (FATHER)}
(LISTENING WAS SECOND NATURE)
(So I guess we can say Sasuke is > Itachi)(Intellect/GENIUS now, right?)
(BECAUSE ITACHI, REMAIN CONTENT WITH HIS POWER)
(Sasuke KEPT GROWING)(Because he had EMOTION)(Itachi was "traumatized" by war, as a CHILD)(So he eliminated that weakness)(OVER-TIME)(MISTAKE)

(Back to regularly scheduled programing)

-(Madara: Yeah, yeah, Kishi......So how does that "PERFECT" Senju potential having, Naruto(Feeling/Listing) having, BETTER ME, benefit ME)

-(Kishi: Well that's the STORY....SASUKE'S FOR SALE...EVERYBODY'S GOING TO GET A TURN...BECAUSE HE'S GOING TO LEARN THROUGH *EXPERIENCE*.)

-(Madara:Interesting.....I'm the best player on the board for that. I MATCH HIM IN EVERY WAY. But I need some "PAWNS" on the field too...I'M TO GOOD FOR THESE...LOOK I WHAT I DID TO NARUTO)

-(Kishi: You'll have the advantage. We'll send WOLF'S in SHEEP'S CLOTHING.)

-(Madara's bias....He's going to paint himself and the UCHIHA'S AS MONSTERS. He has my INTELLECT/WISDOM, and he's far more CLOSER TO SASUKE THAN I EVER BE...)

-(Kishi: Oh that's where you wrong.(WOLF IN SHEEP'S CLOTHING)He's as smart as Itachi. Itachi was HIS BEST TEACHER)

(Iphr0z3nI interjection)(We'll continue)

Itachi's best teacher was likely Fugaku, right? But Sasuke didn't have Fugaku. Remember (Class). But Sasuke had the next best thing...Itachi himself.
He even come to realize that Itachi was better at "Shirukens" do to his experience.
And notice Sasuke IMPROVED ON THAT.(Itachi fans)

In fact the CULMINATION OF HIS SENJU(SIDE) + BASICS(HERITAGE)+ITACHI'S WISDOM+MADARA POTENTIAL.....WAS-OVERWELMING(COMPLACENT ITACHI) AT EVERY TURN...(HE WAS MAKING ITACHI LOOK LIKE A FOOL IN HIS BEST ASPECT "GENJUTSU") AT FIRST....(But game recognize game) And ITACHI FINALLY HAD TO ADAPT(COMPLACENCY)(HE SAW THAT MOVE EARLIER)

So Itachi(STALLED)....(HE SAW SASUKE'S GROWTH....WHAT HE DIDN'T GET SEE AFTER THE MASSACRE) But he was able to get a HEALTHY DOSAGE OF IT.....(HE GAVE SASUKE SOMETHING IN RETURN; HIS WISDOM KNOWLEDGE OF THE CLAN MADARA AND EMS)(AND HOW TO OBTAIN IT) (He put a spin on it of course...HE'S MADARA WORKING FOR THE SENJU after all)
(I'll continue later....I'm out of time)


----------



## Trebla Sless enitsraw (Mar 5, 2014)

Cryorex said:


> The thing is, no level of power up Sasuke could possibly receive right now, should put him on the level of a "Purified?" Juubi Jinchuuriki Naruto.
> 
> Even if Sasuke gained all of the 3 Speculated:
> 1: Hashirama's Body
> ...



Sry bro, I hadnt seen anything anyone has predicted lately come true, period tbh, even stuff we seen as obvious. Kishis been throwing curve balls, so all in all, ya never kno. Madara never had sagemode, jugo chakra, uzumaki chakra, hashi dna, curse seal, ect,  and the elder bro has odd markings under his eyes, plus his dad was a natrual sage, these unvertaon unseen in an uchiha elements could combine to make for a different eye mutation, ya never kno.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Mar 5, 2014)

I think the interesting thing is we have not yet seen the potential of a native pair of Rin'negan. Madara only has one, Obito doesn't own his, Nagato didn't own his, ect.

Just as the sharingan is best suited for an uchiha, the Rin'negan is probably most suited for a perfect rikudou. That is what sasuke is becoming right now. The interesting thing is questioning what exactly is the experience of owning a rin'negan like? We saw a small amount when madara manifested his for the first time.
It was an enlightening and powerful experience.

I wonder if kabuto is also pumping the other chakras into sasuke
(Juugo/karin for example.)


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 5, 2014)

(Iphr0z3nI will tell you NARUTO FANS while it's relevant)
(Because you either don't know or don't have an Iphr0z3nI to tell you WHY YOUR GOAL IS MADARA)


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 5, 2014)

Naruto will have 100% kyuubi with small portions of all the bijuu and will be able to enter his own personal mini Rikudou Mode. Sasuke will gain Rinnegan and sync with the peice of the Juubi body and gain his own mini Rikudou Mode.


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 5, 2014)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude we lost. Sasuke has kabuto snake dick in his chest. No matter how much stronger you get and how much you bench after high school. It still the same kid pooped on himself at every high school dance during high school. >_<


----------



## amillionhp (Mar 5, 2014)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> I think the interesting thing is we have not yet seen the potential of a native pair of Rin'negan. Madara only has one, Obito doesn't own his, Nagato didn't own his, ect.
> 
> Just as the sharingan is best suited for an uchiha, the Rin'negan is probably most suited for a perfect rikudou. That is what sasuke is becoming right now. The interesting thing is questioning what exactly is the experience of owning a rin'negan like? We saw a small amount when madara manifested his for the first time.
> It was an enlightening and powerful experience.
> ...



He would have to be. They are a part of Kabuto's chakra, so they must be going to Sasuke.



BlinkST said:


> Shin susenju coasted with PS, wielding totsuka, yata, amaterasu, and 5 elements.
> 
> GG, Naruto.:ignoramus



Hmmm I'm thinking something more like a flying PS, maybe covering some large Sage Dragon hydra-looking thing similar to Oro's Hydra tech.

Speaking of sage dragons, get ready to see something creative with Omnionton... instead of just rods. Omnionton dragons flying about maybe?

Don't care about the relics at this point.

Throwing Amaterasu flames about like Gaara's sand and yes, waves of it that big too. Effortlessly. 

Oh and Kirin, get ready to see the return of that, instrumental in defeating Madara I'm sure.

This is what will happen, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 5, 2014)

I still hoping for Kamui Sasuke ^_^


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Mar 5, 2014)

Even though its likely and there is much evidence going for it, I would like to be on record that I still hold on to the now microscopic hope that the Rikudou/Juubi/Rinnegan shit isn't going to happen to Sasuke and Naruto (more so).


----------



## Kickflip Uzumaki (Mar 5, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Dude we lost. Sasuke has kabuto snake dick in his chest. No matter how much stronger you get and how much you bench after high school. It still the same kid pooped on himself at every high school dance during high school. >_<



LOL! Always figured Chouji would be that kid. 


OT: Rinnegan is played out. Hopefully he'll get Juubi eyes or even an unprecedented dojutsu once Kabuto stops fucking his chest cavity.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 5, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke are going to be so overpowered. 

I can't wait.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 5, 2014)

Cryorex said:


> The thing is, no level of power up Sasuke could possibly receive right now, should put him on the level of a "Purified?" Juubi Jinchuuriki Naruto.
> 
> Even if Sasuke gained all of the 3 Speculated:
> 1: Hashirama's Body
> ...



I wouldn't understimate Kishimoto's ability to make a character thrice as powerful quickly. Just look at Naruto's modes.

He'll think of something.


----------



## Krippy (Mar 5, 2014)

amillionhp said:


> Ahh this thread, very entertaining.
> 
> Of course he is getting the Rinnegan. Anything "eye related" is going directly to Sasuke and that should be obvious. He'll require a Senju related powerup for that as well and that should be just as obvious. Anyone who has a problem with this needs to refamiliarize themselves with part 1 Sasuke and Hebi Sasuke. Everyone should already know these things were coming back eventually in some form or another. Concerning the Rinnegan however... I'm gonna laugh when people discover he won't have access to half those abilities.
> 
> Basically, just get ready to see Amaterasu, Susano, genjutsu, lightning, possibly Snake techs on a completely new scale. Like whole new ballpark level. Probably Omnionton chakra as well but that will be it.



He won't get any senju power whatsoever. Just like naruto won't gain an uchiha powerup. The most he'll get is Sage EMS.

what's the point of getting a watered down rinnegan anyway?


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Mar 5, 2014)

amillionhp said:


> He would have to be. They are a part of Kabuto's chakra, so they must be going to Sasuke.


Oro took only his own chakra from Kabuto. If what you're saying is necessarily true that wouldnt' have been possible.

Not to mention, Kabuto's a high level medical nin. Just as he's capable of selecting which Sound Four DNA to use at a time, he should be able to select which one to give Sasuke. Hard to see why he wouldn't be selective unless he had a specific reason he wanted to give him more.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Mar 5, 2014)

amillionhp said:


> He would have to be. They are a part of Kabuto's chakra, so they must be going to Sasuke.


My point in that is sasuke may gain the ability to passively absorb natural energy with a pure source of Juugo's cells.
The curse seal was modified, not pure, so this time around the sauce may be able to make use of those cells.


----------



## shintebukuro (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't believe Sasuke will receive Rinnegan as his next big powerup. He might receive it in some manner and a some time, but I don't think that's his next big step that is going to stick.

And I base that primarily on the design issue; Sasuke's design has always been about fiery, scary red eyes with hypnotizing tomoe in the middle. He'd never obtain the bland purplish-blue, boring concentric-circled Rinnegan. Sasuke needs to be intense, which is what the fans love, and Rinnegan is not intense.

What I could see, however, is a combination of Sharingan and Rinnegan. Concentric circles surrounding his EMS tomoe in the middle, and of course black sclera, like in CSL2 (and BlinkST's posted image).


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 5, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> It still takes time to awaken the Rinnegan. I think he might also get a piece of Gedo Mezo and sync with it much like naruto now has a peice of all bijuu chakras.



So sasuke becomes the body of the jiuubi while naruto becomes its chakra


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Mar 5, 2014)

shintebukuro said:


> I don't believe Sasuke will receive Rinnegan as his next big powerup. He might receive it in some manner and a some time, but I don't think that's his next big step that is going to stick.
> 
> And I base that primarily on the design issue; Sasuke's design has always been about fiery, scary red eyes with hypnotizing tomoe in the middle. He'd never obtain the bland purplish-blue, boring concentric-circled Rinnegan. Sasuke needs to be intense, which is what the fans love, and Rinnegan is not intense.
> 
> What I could see, however, is a combination of Sharingan and Rinnegan. Concentric circles surrounding his EMS tomoe in the middle, and of course black sclera, like in CSL2 (and BlinkST's posted image).



That is kind of bull. That may be what you like about sasuke, but to define what he is about? Nah. You are off center.
Sasuke has one of the largest move sets in the whole manga, because his source of power is always fluctuating, and he is always changing. If there is one thing that defines sasuke's style it is the fact that he re-invents it all the time.

Remember when he was about katon jutsu
Remember when he was about chidori
Remember when he was about summoning
Remember when he was about the curse seal
Remember when he was about not gaining EMS
Remember when he was about using amaterasu
Remember when he was about using susano'o
Remember when he was about using shrunken
Remember when he was about using genjutsu

Yeah.
You may not like the look of the rin'negan, but when it comes to it, he has the precedence, necessity, and capacity to wield it. He is an uchiha with senju cells, an eternal mangekyou sharingan AND he was dead momentarily. 
Those are the requirements and kishi just forced them down your throat.


----------



## Klue (Mar 5, 2014)

Trebla Sless enitsraw said:


> Klue, he may get rinnegan, but ANOTHER rinnegan?! Do u truly desire that?! I desire something more ok?



Of course I want something more. That eye is the 9-Tomoe Rinnegan. Elder Son's eye isn't on the Rinnegan's level - it's a completely pointless powerup.

How is he to surpass Rinnegan Madara with an inferior ocular power? 



Trebla Sless enitsraw said:


> It would be a GREAY twist if kishi tricked us into thinking oro wanted the rinnegan,Only to find out he wanted elder bros eyes all along, since it seems like the first mangekyo, AND sharingan can learn abilities, if that was the eye to unlock all abilities, including all mangekyo techs.
> 
> Plus naruto could unlock younger sons body qnd it would be younger son+elders son vs fathers power Since The chain of hate started wit them



Not sure whether Younger Son acquired Wood Release or not, but that is the *true* power of the Sage's Body, no doubt.



Trebla Sless enitsraw said:


> Yes exactly!! Rinnegan is played OUT, even I a person who dont complain am tired of it! Plus thats the thing, what if the elder bro never took his eyes to their limits? Wat if say, rikudo had them, a better ninja overall? Perhaps sauce could take those eyes or ems farther than madara or elder bro ever could



That's the problem with these "Elder Eyes" theories. It's just a bunch of guys tired of seeing the same thing, so they  willingly support a theory which makes no sense. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And let's not forget. Kishi is a master recycler. He forces us to sit through two volumes of battle against a Juubi Jinchuuriki, only to force the same thing down our throats with the next enemy. 




No matter how you twist it, whatever those eyes have to offer is less than what he'll gain by awakening the Rinnegan.

Rinnegan is the next step.


----------



## Azula (Mar 5, 2014)

just like he is getting sage mode and flying susanoo and time reversal ability


----------



## HoriMaori (Mar 5, 2014)

Sasuke gets new powerup?


Its Rinnegan


----------



## Klue (Mar 5, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> The God that was divided into Yin and Yang is Juubi and Naruto is taping into the real source of Rikudou's power while Sasuke is about to become a cheap imitation like Madara



Rikudou's power was divided between his two sons, Madara was the first to reunite Yin/Yang and awaken the Rinnegan.


----------



## Death Note (Mar 5, 2014)

I'd much rather see some sage mode, or something along those lines, than rinnegan tbh.


----------



## shintebukuro (Mar 5, 2014)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> That is kind of bull. That may be what you like about sasuke, but to define what he is about? Nah. You are off center.



I'm not defining what _he_ is about. I'm defining what his physical DESIGN is about.



> Sasuke has one of the largest move sets in the whole manga, because his source of power is always fluctuating, and he is always changing. If there is one thing that defines sasuke's style it is the fact that he re-invents it all the time.
> 
> Remember when he was about katon jutsu
> Remember when he was about chidori
> ...



That's great. 

What have his eyes looked like for 99.9% of this time?



> You may not like the look of the rin'negan, but when it comes to it, he has the precedence, necessity, and capacity to wield it. He is an uchiha with senju cells, an eternal mangekyou sharingan AND he was dead momentarily.
> Those are the requirements and kishi just forced them down your throat.



All of the talk about capacity is meaningless to me. I am telling you Kishimoto will not draw him with a bland purple Rinnegan. It won't happen.

Sasuke's RED sharingan are his trademark. If he were to get a Rinnegan somehow, it would be a new red version, or plain just be Jyuubi's eye, or something.

He can have all the Senju cells in the world, Kishimoto will not change his design like that.


This kind of reminds me of the Tobito debate. Someone just lists plot reason after plot reason for why something will happen, and I just respond with the common sense of looking at things from an author's perspective.


----------



## Klue (Mar 5, 2014)

Did someone say something about a Red Rinnegan? :ho


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 5, 2014)

No one talks about byakugan anymore


----------



## Eylandos (Mar 5, 2014)

Shin said:


> No one talks about byakugan anymore



Thats because its greater user got sniped by a giant toothpick.

Lamest death in Naruto history......oh wait sorry Nagato's death is still lamer.


----------



## Njaa (Mar 5, 2014)

I hope not, and not because it doesn't make sense but because it's fucking fugly. Never liked the rinnegans design. I hope he gets a unique dojutsu similar to how the elder sons seems to be unique.

He doesn't need rinnegan to surpass Madara, just be more proficient with what he gets. At this point rinnegan has been showcased more than the 2 EMS eyes in the entire manga, adding another rinnegan set to Sasuke isn't that overly interesting.


----------



## hokage94 (Mar 6, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> I'm thinking more along the lines of Sage mode. Giving him the Rinnegan solves nothing, unless he wants to revive someone.:ignoramus



Sasuke Sage mode? I thought Juugo gave him that.



Shin said:


> No one talks about byakugan anymore



Byakugan is as dead as Sakura's potential interest as a character.



B.o.t.i said:


> So why does sasuke need rin'negan?? what would it bring to the table. He's not fighting anyone. rin'negan is redudant power up.



To fight Naruto because he is JAAAAACKED on power ups while Sasuke is just there.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Mar 6, 2014)

Sasuke is getting the Juubi's doujutsu or the Elder Son's doujutsu.


----------



## Lance (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't understand this bullshit. Kabuto never said I am injecting him with Hashi's DNA, just that he is capable of healing him because he studied Hashi's DNA. Besides Rinnegan should be for the SOSP, which has been indicated to be fricking Naruto for ages now. He might bet the eyes of the elder son.


----------



## Trent (Mar 6, 2014)

Cryorex said:


> *The thing is, no level of power up Sasuke could possibly receive right now, should put him on the level of a "Purified?" Juubi Jinchuuriki Naruto.*



Rinnegan + Sage Mode + Hashi Cells would be to make him an equal-ish opponent for 100% Kyuubi BSM Naruto _not _Juubi Mode Naruto though, for their final fight.

*If *Juubi Mode Naruto is to happen, *only a godly upgrade* would bring Sauce to that level and the only thing that could do that would be* eating a fruit from the Tree of Life*.

I very much doubt that Juubi Naruto would ever be a permanent power up anyway so there wouldn?t be a need for Sasuke to get to that level at all since Naruto would revert back to his more normal level once the Moon Eye Plan crisis is dealt with and the bijuus ?freed? in one way or another.


----------



## DanielTimothy (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes he is. And he will use Asura path to give Ei a new hand/arm.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 6, 2014)

Chayoth Ha Qadesh said:


> Sasuke is getting the Juubi's doujutsu or the Elder Son's doujutsu.



No logic and no sense 





hokage94 said:


> Sasuke Sage mode? I thought Juugo gave him that.
> 
> *Byakugan is as dead as Sakura's potential interest as a character.*
> 
> To fight Naruto because he is JAAAAACKED on power ups while Sasuke is just there.



well yeah but we had this convo about rinnegan so many times i think even Klue got bored 



Eylandos said:


> Thats because its greater user got sniped by a giant toothpick.
> 
> Lamest death in Naruto history......oh wait sorry Nagato's death is still lamer.



Neji ? His father was a better user...  

Nagato's death had a theme and there is no other way to die for him.  Neji got a fast death....

He will be back... revive stuff will happen.


----------



## Trent (Mar 6, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> I don't understand this bullshit. *Kabuto never said I am injecting him with Hashi's DNA, just that he is capable of healing him because he studied Hashi's DNA.* Besides Rinnegan should be for the SOSP, which has been indicated to be fricking Naruto for ages now. He might bet the eyes of the elder son.



You can see *on panel* something being transferred in Sasuke's body via the AssSnake™.

What do you think that is? _Sugar, spice and everything nice?_ 

In that case, Kishi should go the extra mile and add "Chemical X" into the mix so Sasuke's final form is turning into...


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Powerpuff Sauce!*


----------



## Eylandos (Mar 6, 2014)

Shin said:


> Neji ? His father was a better user...
> 
> Nagato's death had a theme and there is no other way to die for him.  Neji got a fast death....
> 
> He will be back... revive stuff will happen.



Dude when was it confirmed Neji's father was its greatest user?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 6, 2014)

Eylandos said:


> Dude when was it confirmed Neji's father was its greatest user?



My bad i meant Hiashi his uncle.

He has better feats.


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Mar 6, 2014)

Chayoth Ha Qadesh said:


> Sasuke is getting the Juubi's doujutsu or the Elder Son's doujutsu.



Sasuke getting Juubi's eyes is not possible, he may get elder son's eyes though( If they really are different) Or rinnegan. I have a theory regarding Juubi eyes, check it out...
 Fucking


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 6, 2014)

Cryorex said:


> The thing is, no level of power up Sasuke could possibly receive right now, should put him on the level of a "Purified?" Juubi Jinchuuriki Naruto.
> 
> Even if Sasuke gained all of the 3 Speculated:
> 1: Hashirama's Body
> ...



I could never understand your power scaling. Sauce would not be equal to Bijuumode+SM Naruto, when Madara curbstomped that Naruto, along with eight other bijuu with just one Rinnegan. The fact that Sasuke would be stronger than that Madara only makes things worse.


----------



## Lance (Mar 6, 2014)

Trent said:


> You can see *on panel* something being transferred in Sasuke's body via the AssSnake?.
> 
> What do you think that is? _Sugar, spice and everything nice?_
> 
> ...



Well Ninja's heal by using chakra. I don't remember where specifically but chakra transfer also heals fetal injuries. Kaboto could just be transferring Chakra and not DNA!


----------



## Trent (Mar 6, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Well Ninja's heal by using chakra. I don't remember where specifically but chakra transfer also heals fetal injuries. Kaboto could just be transferring Chakra and not DNA!



I'm talking about the actual matter that you can see on the bottom right panel being injected into Sasuke's body.

It's clearly something tangible, so it cannot just be chakra, as emphazised by the "glub" sound effect and looks like what Juugo would do when transferring some of his flesh.

It can only be Hashirama's cells (+ potentially any of the other DNAs Kabuto has in his body like the rest of Taka's cells but I find it unlikely to be more than the Senju cells)


----------



## Eylandos (Mar 6, 2014)

Shin said:


> My bad i meant Hiashi his uncle.
> 
> He has better feats.



Oh okay. Btw what ever happened to Hiashi? Never seen him since part 1.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 6, 2014)

Eylandos said:


> Oh okay. Btw what ever happened to Hiashi? Never seen him since part 1.



Read the wiki and see what he did in part 2.   Hiashi > Neji


----------



## Eylandos (Mar 6, 2014)

Shin said:


> Read the wiki and see what he did in part 2.   Hiashi > Neji



Oh crap. Guess he is a lot more relevant than I thought. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 6, 2014)

Eylandos said:


> Oh okay. Btw what ever happened to Hiashi? Never seen him since part 1.



He was fighting Neji's dad and fighting the Juubi on panel lol.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 6, 2014)

Recycling and more recycling.

Is Kishi truly out of ideas?

Naruto will just get bigger bijuudamas and black jinton while Sasuke gets bigger/stronger versions of Nagato's jutsus? More bijuu juice and Hashi's DNA?

*Yawn*...

And LOL at hardwork and talent since neither of them are showing those now and are just being showered with gifts. Even 1010 could be invincible if she had so many haxxxed people powering her up with gifts. Hashi's DNA injection, a bijuu transfer, and an eye implant...1010 goes on a rampage.


----------



## Trent (Mar 6, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Recycling and more recycling.
> 
> Is Kishi truly out of ideas?
> 
> ...



Most Rinnegan users have shown different jutsus though so Sasuke’s would probably be brand new ones.

And using the known evolution of the main character’s abilities isn’t running out of ideas, it’s just Kishi logically applying the ideas he introduced.

Having Vegeta then Gohan then… becoming Super Sayan after Goku wasn’t Akira Toriyama running out of ideas, it was him sticking to the concepts he introduced.

Rinnegan is the Sharingan’s evolution end, it’s only logical that Sasuke would end up with it (or his own unique doujutsu).

For Naruto, the manga* can’t* end without a *RASENMOON™ *being used. 

That’d just be _*wrong*_.


----------



## Klue (Mar 6, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Recycling and more recycling.
> 
> Is Kishi truly out of ideas?
> 
> ...



PFFF, that's what I'm saying. It's like some of these nigs still haven't caught on to how Kishi functions.

He recycles everything, just adding a small twist.


----------



## MR T (Mar 6, 2014)

If its not rinnegan how is he going to equal Naruto?


----------



## eurytus (Mar 6, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Naruto and Sasuke are going to be so overpowered.
> 
> I can't wait.



they're just getting recycled power which the villains already have.


----------



## Lance (Mar 6, 2014)

Well its eye for an eye! 

your move Madara!


----------



## OilMagnate (Mar 6, 2014)

What i find interesting is that Sasuke actually died, and Hashirama cells can pump him back to life. Just like that.

Anyway, Rinnegan has no hype anymore. It is a card that has been played many times now. It's just and old move, and we already know it's powers.

If Sasuke got Spiralgan, that would actually be something entirely new and different. So it would still be interesting, and Kishi could create completely new powers for it.

However, yeah, i think that Sauce will end up with Rinnegan anyway, because Kishi has lost his creativity and comes up with the most obvious answer for everything.


----------



## Eylandos (Mar 6, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Recycling and more recycling.
> 
> Is Kishi truly out of ideas?
> 
> ...



I don't care what TenTen gets, she will always be the Yamcha of Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Mar 6, 2014)

eurytus said:


> they're just getting recycled power which the villains already have.



This recycled power is Godly power. It's exactly what they need.


----------



## Trent (Mar 6, 2014)

OilMagnate said:


> What i find interesting is that Sasuke actually died, and Hashirama cells can pump him back to life. Just like that.
> 
> Anyway, Rinnegan has no hype anymore. It is a card that has been played many times now. It's just and old move, and we already know it's powers.
> 
> ...



What makes you think that Sasuke's Rinnegan would be used in the same way as Nagato's?

If anything, I do expect Kishi to even give a unique visual spin to Sasuke's Rinnegan ( but the Spiralgan would be a step _*down *_ to the real deal so I don't find this one likely).

Did Obito use the same jutsus and copied Nagato's fighting style?
Did Madara?

No and no, so there's no reason that Sasuke would copy any of the previous known users.

The jutsus are likely to be stick to his style just like his MS jutsus weren't exact copies to his bro's.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 6, 2014)

He's still going to get blitz'd.


----------



## OilMagnate (Mar 6, 2014)

Trent said:


> What makes you think that Sasuke's Rinnegan would be used in the same way as Nagato's?
> 
> If anything, I do expect Kishi to even give a unique visual spin to Sasuke's Rinnegan ( but the Spiralgan would be a step _*down *_ to the real deal so I don't find this one likely).
> 
> ...



Hagoromo's Rinnegan and Madara's Rinnegan are the only Rinnegans we ever saw, and they look the same. There's no reason why Sasuke's Rinnegan will look different.

Obito didn't need to use Rinnegan powers, his Kamui has been enough for him every time, except for the times he had to be fucked up for plot reasons.

Anyway, it would still be a Rinnegan, a doujutsu that has been known for 300 chapters. The fact that Madara pulled off some new power from it doesn't mean that Sasuke will too.

Honestly, it would be a bad move if Sauce got Rinnegan.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Mar 6, 2014)

Trent said:


> What makes you think that Sasuke's Rinnegan would be used in the same way as Nagato's?
> 
> If anything, I do expect Kishi to even give a unique visual spin to Sasuke's Rinnegan ( but the Spiralgan would be a step _*down *_ to the real deal so I don't find this one likely).
> 
> ...




Wheelchair!Nagato used the Six Paths of Pain; Obito used the Six Paths of Edo Jinchuriki. The details were different, but the overall style was the same.

Edo Nagato used the same 6 Rinnegan jutsu as Pain did. Neither Obito, nor Madara have used those 6 jutsu much, because then they'd have to wear t-shirst saying Nagato showed them first.

In fact, for both Obito and Madara, the Rinnegan has mostly turned into a convenient excuse for never before seen jutsu, or a convenient plot device like becoming the juubi jinchuriki.


EDIT:


OilMagnate said:


> Hagoromo's Rinnegan and Madara's Rinnegan are the only Rinnegans we ever saw, and they look the same. There's no reason why Sasuke's Rinnegan will look different.
> 
> Obito didn't need to use Rinnegan powers, his Kamui has been enough for him every time, except for the times he had to be fucked up for plot reasons.
> 
> ...




True, there's only one pair of Rinnegan eyes currently: Madara's.

I also agree that after the Six Paths of Edo Jinchuriki, Obito has mostly focused on Kamui.

And Madara's stills has his EMS powers unexplored, so we cannot distinguish between his unique Rinnegan powers and his EMS powers.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 6, 2014)

Just poppin' my head up in here to show my obstinacy. 

But seriously, I saw the mention of Hashirama's cells as a means of Kabuto, who likely has them, learning how to use their power to mend Sasuke's wound; not necessarily Kabuto integrating them into it.

As I've said numerous times before, Sasuke gaining the Rinnegan would be the equivalent of Naruto gaining some form of doujutsu.

Don't like it.



For the record: I also think all the theories about Naruto becoming some kind of pseudo Juubi Jinchuuriki are just as bunk.​


----------



## Trent (Mar 6, 2014)

OilMagnate said:


> Hagoromo's Rinnegan and Madara's Rinnegan are the only Rinnegans we ever saw, and they look the same. There's no reason why Sasuke's Rinnegan will look different.



Well, a different in design could be plainly justified by out of manga by Sasuke being a main character and in manga due to him being special and the reason why Oro, Kabuto or Obito were interested in his body. 

That?s 2 possibele reasons. 



OilMagnate said:


> Obito didn't need to use Rinnegan powers, his Kamui has been enough for him every time, except for the times he had to be fucked up for plot reasons.



He used the 6 path jutsu at least but that's the precisely the point.

People cannot complain that things will be the same when each shown user had a different fighting style and used the Rinnegan in different ways.

Each was shown to use the doujutsu differently and _*of course*_ it will be the same for Sasuke.

What on earth wouldn't that be the case?



OilMagnate said:


> Anyway, it would still be a Rinnegan, a doujutsu that has been known for 300 chapters. The fact that Madara pulled off some new power from it doesn't mean that Sasuke will too.
> 
> Honestly, it would be a bad move if Sauce got Rinnegan.



That the Rinnegan has been known for 300 chapter is a* good thing* since it would be just plain *retarded *to introduce a wildly different doujutsu now out of the blue when Sasuke is yet to achieve the pinnacle of his bloodline/extended inheritage?s eye power.

You can't fault Kishi for being logical and consistent in the concepts he introduces.


----------



## OilMagnate (Mar 6, 2014)

_You can't fault Kishi for being logical and consistent in the concepts he introduces. _

I just threw up in my mouth.
_
Each was shown to use the doujutsu differently and of course it will be the same for Sasuke.

What on earth wouldn't that be the case?_

New use, same old stuff. Sasuke "using Rinnegan diferently" is just re-inventing the wheel.

_ it would be just plain retarded to introduce a wildly different doujutsu now out of the blue _

Spiralgan has been known for 300 chapters too, but we have never seen it in action. We don't know what it is. That's why it would give a sense of freshness and unknown possibilites.

Sasuke with Rinnegan, he wouldn't use Shinra Tensei because it's a Pain trademark. That jutsu that absorbs souls is too overpowered for anyone to use. Absorbing ninjutsu is useless against Madara, the only enemy left. That big thing with a mouth that eats people and revive them wouldn't be brought up. Then there is Rinne Tensei, which wouldn't be used because Sasuke can't die, and the path that shoots rockets at people.


----------



## gloomygrim (Mar 6, 2014)

Best way to think about this manga these days is to not think about past power levels,  lets face it if past battles were being fought  at this point in the manga  they would be on the level every one else is and this one would be more power up crazy than ever before.   Its annoying having to think about the manga like this as all we have to go on is past uses of something.

sasuke getting the rinnegan,  if we think about how its been used in the past, it seems pointles as all the abilities it had are below madara's power level. so if he gets it it will have to be either a "new rinnegan" the spiraly old style maybe, with some mega powers of its own or he becomes a mini madara and just gets regular old rinnegan abilities and PS which would suck as it takes away alot from sasuke as a character to be a clone of some one else.

For me it would be better if he gets the sons eyes, which could be easy done with some smart writing and use of the past stories of the sharingans growth ect could easy get us there, with "he is no longer cursed by the evil of the uchiha or some bullshit" and boom he some powered up eyes rather than having been made into a madara clone. 

that said its kishi so mini madara it will be.


----------



## Mateush (Mar 6, 2014)

Sasuke gets senju from Kabuto, Naruto gets uchiha from Obito... Problem solved? Nah, Naruto will still be special and in the same field as Rikudou, so Sasuke will need crazy stuff like Rinnegan to be able to match Naruto.

I'm fine if Sasuke is forced to get Rinnegan and everything to be able to match Naruto. He needs cheat codes, just like what Madara did in order to steal Hashirama.


----------



## Trent (Mar 6, 2014)

OilMagnate said:


> _You can't fault Kishi for being logical and consistent in the concepts he introduces. _
> 
> I just threw up in my mouth.


_

Is that your bodily reaction to being pointed out a fact? 

Please do point out how fulfilling the known potential of his bloodline is not both logical and a display of consistency from Kishi?s part? Good luck.



OilMagnate said:



			Each was shown to use the doujutsu differently and of course it will be the same for Sasuke.

What on earth wouldn't that be the case?
		
Click to expand...

_


OilMagnate said:


> New use, same old stuff. Sasuke "using Rinnegan differently" is just re-inventing the wheel.



Sasuke using ?ninjutsu? is re-inventing the wheel. Boooring!

The tool itself is irrelevant, it?s what Sasuke would do with it that is interesting and the Rinnegan used in conjunction to the rest of his already vast arsenal, potentially on top of his sage mode, would allow for a wild array of different jutsus and combos.

There is no reason why you think any ability the Spiralgan could have could not be used by Sasuke wielding the Rinnegan once his Ridukou state is achieved and the doujutsu is unlocked.



OilMagnate said:


> _ it would be just plain retarded to introduce a wildly different doujutsu now out of the blue _
> 
> Spiralgan has been known for 300 chapters too, but we have never seen it in action. We don't know what it is. That's why it would give a sense of freshness and unknown possibilites.



I see what you?re saying but we already know it?s just a cheap-knock off of the Rinnegan, the doujutsu that remains when you remove half of what?s powering Ridukou?s doujutsu.



OilMagnate said:


> Sasuke with Rinnegan, he wouldn't use Shinra Tensei because it's a Pain trademark. That jutsu that absorbs souls is too overpowered for anyone to use. Absorbing ninjutsu is useless against Madara, the only enemy left. That big thing with a mouth that eats people and revive them wouldn't be brought up. Then there is Rinne Tensei, which wouldn't be used because Sasuke can't die, and the path that shoots rockets at people.



Why are you talking about Nagato?s jutsus again? 

The whole point would be for Sasuke to have a tool that would allow him to use his own new Justus just like Madara has shown one example of a unique ability.


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 6, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Just poppin' my head up in here to show my obstinacy.
> 
> But seriously, I saw the mention of Hashirama's cells as a means of Kabuto, who likely has them, learning how to use their power to mend Sasuke's wound; not necessarily Kabuto integrating them into it.
> 
> ...



Kabuto looks like he is doing Juugo Sage Transformation technique to transfer genetics. I Have a feeling Kabuto is a transferring both Senju DNA and the white Snake power into Sasuke. I still think Tobirama is going to give Sasuke his Soul to power him up even more giving Sasuke both the DNA and spirit/soul power. What Kabuto doing doesn't look like basic Medical ninjutsu. He is infusing genetics and power into Sasuke


----------



## eurytus (Mar 6, 2014)

Mateush said:


> Sasuke gets senju from Kabuto, Naruto gets uchiha from Obito... Problem solved? Nah, Naruto will still be special and in the same field as Rikudou, so Sasuke will need crazy stuff like Rinnegan to be able to match Naruto.
> 
> I'm fine if Sasuke is forced to get Rinnegan and everything to be able to match Naruto. He needs cheat codes, just like what Madara did in order to steal Hashirama.



As if Naruto getting the bijuus from Obito isn't cheap power up.....


----------



## Mateush (Mar 6, 2014)

eurytus said:


> As if Naruto getting the bijuus from Obito isn't cheap power up.....



All bijus also Obito accepted by Naruto, so no problem. Sasuke accepts Kabuto and Tobirama? I dunno.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 6, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Kabuto looks like he is doing Juugo Sage Transformation technique to transfer genetics. I Have a feeling Kabuto is a transferring both Senju DNA and the white Snake power into Sasuke. I still think Tobirama is going to give Sasuke his Soul to power him up even more giving Sasuke both the DNA and spirit/soul power. What Kabuto doing doesn't look like basic Medical ninjutsu. He is infusing genetics and power into Sasuke


*DON'T LIKE IT!* 

If it's Senninka, and/or Orochimaru's Shirohebi no Chikara, I'd be perfectly fine with it. But I still desire Sasuke to be Pure Uchiha™...


----------



## eurytus (Mar 6, 2014)

Mateush said:


> All bijus also Obito accepted by Naruto, so no problem. Sasuke accepts Kabuto and Tobirama? I dunno.



What has it got to do with anything? I can't go up to a millionare and say I accept you , then take his money, and say I've earned it. Both of them have unearned power. The villains put in more efforts to get their power up than the heroes.


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 6, 2014)

SaiST said:


> *DON'T LIKE IT!*
> 
> If it's Senninka, and/or Orochimaru's Shirohebi no Chikara, I'd be perfectly fine with it. But I still desire Sasuke to be Pure Uchiha?...



Doesn't look like its going to happen. Right now Sasuke revival of the Uchiha Clan by breeding might end up creating a new clan of Senju Power + Uchiha Power Hybrid Rikudous. Especially if he gets Tobirama Soul. He Might end up reviving both the Uchiha and Senju Clan.


----------



## Klue (Mar 6, 2014)

SaiST said:


> *DON'T LIKE IT!*
> 
> If it's Senninka, and/or Orochimaru's Shirohebi no Chikara, I'd be perfectly fine with it. But I still desire Sasuke to be Pure Uchiha™...



Your boy is no longer pure. As we speak, a snake is pumping his chest cavity full Senju sperm. Sasuke's time as a simple Uchiha is coming to an end, he shall be reborn a Rikudou.

In other words, he is mine now, hands off.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 6, 2014)

Klue, slow down with that. We don't know if Kabuto said he's using a newly developed jutsu based on what he studied about Hashirama's dna, or he's literally giving him the dna itself.


----------



## Klue (Mar 6, 2014)

OilMagnate said:


> Spiralgan has been known for 300 chapters too, but we have never seen it in action. We don't know what it is. That's why it would give a sense of freshness and unknown possibilites.



  

It's an EMS, at best.

The hierarchy was already explained to us. Rikudou left the secret behind the Sharingan's transformation into the Rinnegan on his tablet.

What you're proposing, doesn't make any sense in the grand scheme of things.



OilMagnate said:


> Sasuke with Rinnegan, he wouldn't use Shinra Tensei because it's a Pain trademark. That jutsu that absorbs souls is too overpowered for anyone to use. Absorbing ninjutsu is useless against Madara, the only enemy left. That big thing with a mouth that eats people and revive them wouldn't be brought up. Then there is Rinne Tensei, which wouldn't be used because Sasuke can't die, and the path that shoots rockets at people.




Then, he will use all new abilities. 




BlinkST said:


> Klue, slow down with that. We don't know if Kabuto said he's using a newly developed jutsu based on what he studied about Hashirama's dna, or he's literally giving him the dna itself.




Please don't make me laugh any harder than I am right now. My body can't take anymore.

Have mercy.


----------



## Lance (Mar 6, 2014)

Trent said:


> Please do point out how fulfilling the known potential of his bloodline is not both logical and a display of consistency from Kishi?s part? Good luck.



I got this guys!

*BECAUSE RINNEGAN IS NOT A UCHIHA BLOODLINE POTENTIAL. HE WILL ALSO NEED A SENJU DNA(blood).*
I do not mean to be rude. The rinnegan is not something that every Uchiha could obtain on their own like  
M 
EM

Thus making it not a bloodline potential. It was introduced as a fusion of two Clans. Senju and Uchiha.


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 6, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Klue, slow down with that. We don't know if Kabuto said he's using a newly developed jutsu based on what he studied about Hashirama's dna, or he's literally giving him the dna itself.



Its pretty much happening now dude. He is becoming Hebi Sasuke 2.0. The True Dragon Sage Hawk Uchiha Sasuke will be born. Kabuto is probably pumping both the Senju Hashirama DNA into Sasuke as well as the White Snake power into Sasuke. I have a feeling Tobirama is still going to perform his Soul transfer jutsu as well. Sasuke about to come back with insane levels in power in base not to mention Curse Seal and Sage Mode.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 6, 2014)

to some of you, rinnegan isn't "pure" uchiha, to Kishi, all stages of the sharingan is uchiha power.


----------



## Klue (Mar 6, 2014)

eurytus said:


> to some of you, rinnegan isn't "pure" uchiha, to Kishi, all stages of the sharingan is uchiha power.




*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## SaiST (Mar 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> In other words, he is mine now, hands off.


If Kishimoto gives him the Rinnegan, you can *have* him.

Imma rage quit. 


btw: SHADDAP​


----------



## Trent (Mar 6, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> I got this guys!
> 
> *BECAUSE RINNEGAN IS NOT A UCHIHA BLOODLINE POTENTIAL. HE WILL ALSO NEED A SENJU DNA(blood).*
> I do not mean to be rude. The rinnegan is not something that every Uchiha could obtain on their own like
> ...



The Rinnegan was stated to be the end game evolution of an Uchiha's inherited power.

The last stage of evolution has been known for ages now to be becoming a Ridukou and unlocking the Rinnegan.

That it requires Senju cells is irrelevant as it's just the mean to fully unlock the potential inherited from the original Ridukou himself . Sure, it's not a  natural evolution but neither is eye swapping. Both are just procedures an Uchiha has to go through to fully fulfil its inherited potential.

Kishi is being perfectly consistent and logical in the present situation with Sasuke needing to acquire Hashi cells to, quite certainly, unlock the Rinnegan, just like Madara did before him.


----------



## Klue (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes, give him Sage powers too. A legit Sage Mode. The salty tears belonging to SuperSayianMan and Matrix, I shall harden into the finest condiment. 

Who gonna get this work next?


----------



## hokage94 (Mar 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Take caution when you permit fingers to interact with your keyboard. You're talking to Klue-sama.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or if Sasuke ends up taking Madara's eyes.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> And I'm saying, nothing is being implied here. There is only one way to read it. That gunk spewing forth in chunks, out of Kabuto's mighty shaft is Hashirama's semen.


It could be that, or it could be some other stuff. Makes little sense to me that Kabuto had Hashirama's dna, since that just raises a bunch of other questions.  



Klue said:


> His studies of Hashirama's cells, improved his medical ninjutsu without needing to actually use it?




Uh, yeah. He can study study Hashirama's dna and improve his own medical jutsu without using Hash dna as a platform. Think of it like studying an old product and creating a new, improved product, or a spinoff of the original. 

Orochimaru's cursed seal was based on _studying_ Jugo's dna, wasn't it? Yet it's not literally Jugo's "cells" that he gives people in the sense of a _skin graft_. That's the point I'm trying to make with this "studying" stuff. It's a little too roundabout for me to believe right off the bat as literally meaning he's applying the dna itself.


----------



## Krippy (Mar 6, 2014)

ST's soloing this thread :ignoramus

where is takL btw? I want to see a good translation of what kabuto was actually doing to him.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Klue (Mar 6, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> It could be that, or it could be some other stuff. Makes little sense to me that Kabuto had Hashirama's dna, since that just raises a bunch of other questions.



Wait, what? Asking for a Zetsu aside, he always had access to Hashirama's DNA.

Edo Madara. 




BlinkST said:


> Uh, yeah. He can study study Hashirama's dna and improve his own medical jutsu without using Hash dna as a platform. Think of it like studying an old product and creating a new, improved product, or a spinoff of the original.
> 
> Orochimaru's cursed seal was based on _studying_ Jugo's dna, wasn't it? Yet it's not literally Jugo's "cells" that he gives people in the sense of a _skin graft_. That's the point I'm trying to make with this "studying" stuff. It's a little too roundabout for me to believe right off the bat as literally meaning he's applying the dna itself.



That's a good point, I do admit. But I was under the impression that Juugo's cells were used; don't they contain his power?


----------



## SaiST (Mar 6, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> *Spoiler*: _terribleness_


burinkusu-chan stahp

stahp pls


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Wait, what? Asking for a Zetsu aside, he always had access to Hashirama's DNA.
> 
> Edo Madara.


That just makes it even weirder that he'd agree to get a Zetsu [Who is inferior] if he already had the dna. There was no indication during the fight with Itachi that he had also injected Hash dna; never mentioned anything about the Senju. His healing was due to his own medical jutsu and Uzumaki genes.

The whole thing is just weird.  



Klue said:


> That's a good point, I do admit. But I was under the impression that Juugo's cells were used; don't they contain his power?



It uses a specific, extracted part of his dna, and it's administered using a seal, not the skin grafting that's going on right now. 

But after that epicness I just posted, the Rinnegan doesn't look THAT bad.:ignoramus

Even though it'll be a joke compared to just going on with the ems.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 6, 2014)

I think most of us would prefer he not get the rinnegan as Sasuke's the only "pure" uchiha left and it's also ugly as fuck, but he's not going to be able to do much of anything with just the EMS. Not against Madara as he currently is. And just adding SM isn't going to help either. He needs a new pair of eyes and the likely option is the rinnegan.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## OilMagnate (Mar 6, 2014)

amillionhp said:


> Its interesting reading all of this. People have such an issue with the Rinnegan. The entire thing is one big massive pile of contradictions to begin with.
> 
> The Rikkudo was known as "The Six Paths" and presumably that is what those abilities were named after? That would obviously have to imply he must have spammed them on a regular basis, otherwise he couldn't be identified as "The Sage of The Six Paths". Ok so... we can clearly see all of those abilities are completely redundant and useless for Madara but not for the Rikkudo himself? Not to mention the questionable moral implications behind ripping a human beings' soul out and killing them using the "human path". This is supposedly coming from the same guy that created chakra for all people to "pray for everyone's safety"? It doesn't make sense and I don't think its because of a retcon. I think its because we've been led to believe what the Rinnegan is when we really don't know.
> 
> ...



You're probably right. Rinnegan can't possibly be rockets, weird animals kuchyoses, a machine that chews people back to life, absorbing chakra, pulling souls away and Shinra Tensei. Human Path, the soul-sucking jutsu, is actually so over powered, it can only be used against fodder, because relevant people can't die like that, it's too easy.

Someone remembered us earlier that there aren't only 6 paths, there are 10 paths in this whole mythology/philosophy/religion/idk. There are 6 "inferior realms/paths" and 4 "noble realms/paths".

I for one don't think that Linbo - Hengoku is one of Madara's MS technique. If it was, he definitely would have used it earlier.

The biggest problem is, every possible source of truth and relevant information, they don't say jack shit.

Kurama has been inside Naruto for 16 years now, and that retarded fox has never bothered to reveal to Naruto knowledge about Hagoromo Ootsutsuki, Rinnegan, and Juubi. All the other bijuus, they don't reveal jack shit either. And Naruto has had almost all bijuus existence inside him for a while now.

Obito probably knows like 80-90% of everything that Madara knows, and he doesn't say a word about him or his secrets. Madara put down 9 bijuus with a blink and Obito didn't say anything about it.

You can see that even Hashirama, the younger son descendant and incarnation of good of his day, also doesn't know much. Madara was the one who told him about Shinju, that princess Kaguya Ootsutsuki that ate the fruit, and even some details about Hagoromo.


----------



## Klue (Mar 6, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> That just makes it even weirder that he'd agree to get a Zetsu [Who is inferior] if he already had the dna. There was no indication during the fight with Itachi that he had also injected Hash dna; never mentioned anything about the Senju. His healing was due to his own medical jutsu and Uzumaki genes.
> 
> The whole thing is just weird.



I do agree with you, but this is Kishimoto. He, just does random shit like this.  




BlinkST said:


> It uses a specific, extracted part of his dna, and it's administered using a seal, not the skin grafting that's going on right now.
> 
> But after that epicness I just posted, the Rinnegan doesn't look THAT bad.:ignoramus



I know. It fits Sasuke so well. 

Can't wait to see it in red. 



BlinkST said:


> Even though it'll be a joke compared to just going on with the ems.



Sasuke's EMS looks dumb. Far too much going on. I bet Kishi hates drawing it.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Mar 6, 2014)

BlinkST said:


>


I always see that, but what the hell is that second pic from? His expression is hilarious.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 7, 2014)

Klue said:


> "You saved Sasuke's life?" - Karin
> 
> "Yes, with my.....
> 
> ...



You. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbjXmBmHAdk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 7, 2014)

It doesn't matter if Sasuke stays a "pure" Uchiha. The reality is that the Rinnegan is on a different level than the eyes Sasuke wields so he'll have to upgrade. If he doesn't get the Rinnegan he will gain the Spirinnegan or the Sharinnegan. What won't happen however is Sasuke staying with his current set of eyes. He needs more power especially if Naruto's gaining a massive power up as well. The EMS isn't enough.


----------



## Krippy (Mar 7, 2014)

Sage EMS gonna be gutter as fuck.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 7, 2014)

The "reality" is, we haven't seen Itachi's power in Sasuke, which is what the eternal eyes were supposed to represent: the power of the two brothers in one person (Like some Piccolo and Kami shit). 


*Spoiler*: __ 











-We haven't seen what Itachi referred to as "distinct ocular jutsu", nor what he meant when he said Madara did not reach his full potential. 


			
				torachan said:
			
		

> 弟の眼は新しい宿主を得ることで永遠の光を手に入れたという?
> Itachi: It seems that by acquiring a new host, his brother's eyes gained eternal light...
> 
> そしてそればかりか　変化を起こした
> ...





			
				cnet128 said:
			
		

> *Itachi:* "And not only that; a further change occurred. // *Those eyes gave rise to a new special technique. *
> 
> ...
> 
> ...





			
				Viz media said:
			
		

> *Itachi:* "By gaining a new host, the younger brother's eyes obtained eternal light...
> 
> *Furthermore, another change emerged.
> 
> Distinctly new ocular jutsu were born from those eyes*."





			
				ShounenSuki said:
			
		

> *"And that wasn't the only change caused. A characteristic new dōjutsu was born in those eyes."* (「そしてそればかりか変化を起こした。特有の新しい瞳術がその眼に生まれたのだ」, "Soshite sore bakari ka henka o okoshita. Tokuyū no atarashii dōjutsu ga sono me ni umareta no da.")
> It's ambiguous. Given the lack of any reference afterwards, I'd say Itachi is talking about the eternal Mangekyō Sharingan here. ?ShounenSuki (talk | contribs | translations) 22:49, June 7, 2011 (UTC)
> 
> ()





			
				takL said:
			
		

> *They say* that the eyes of the young brother obtained eternal light by gaining the new host?*and moreover some mutant, peculiar new ocular power was(/powers were) born into the eyes.*




-We haven't seen the "true power" of the Uchiha [Ocular genjutsu] used under the "true power" [Eternal eyes] of the Uchiha. 

*Spoiler*: __ 









-We haven't seen the meaning behind the "Crow tengu" character on the walls of the Uchiha shrine, the crow tengu design of Sasuke's ems Susano'o, and the depiction of Sasuke as a Yamabushi tengu. 

-And we pretty much got confirmation that the Rinnegan and Sharingan _do_ work differently. 


-We damn sure didn't get any of these answers with Madara. So Kishimoto'll trade those opportunities, to give him the Rinnegan? For _what_? We've seen Naruto master the Bijudama, and mix Sage and Kyubi chakra perfectly. The _equivalent_ for Sasuke would be the Sage powers and the power of his Mangekyo Sharingan [As suggested by Orochimaru]. Maybe even Izanagi and Izanami, as suggest by Itachi. Maybe the power of both of their eyes. 

But _Senju_ and _Uchiha_? 

We're kind of getting carried away with wanting something with a bunch of mileage on it already vs a few things that are still in the dark. The "obvious" choice could very well be misdirection, and hey, if so many people think Sasuke will get the Rinnegan, Kishimoto is doing a pretty good job.


----------



## flying thunderems (Mar 7, 2014)

*sasuke power up*

 after chapter 667 i think sasuke may get thelder son eyes dont you guys think?


----------



## Weapon (Mar 7, 2014)

There's too many threads about this, we already know he's going to get something but it could be anything at this point.

Why exactly would the elder son's eyes be necessary at this point?


----------



## flying thunderems (Mar 7, 2014)

Weapon said:


> There's too many threads about this, we already know he's going to get something but it could be anything at this point.
> 
> Why exactly would the elder son's eyes be necessary at this point?



getting the same old rinnegan just dosent fit with sasuke


----------



## amillionhp (Mar 7, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> The "reality" is, we haven't seen Itachi's power in Sasuke, which is what the eternal eyes were supposed to represent: the power of the two brothers in one person (Like some Piccolo and Kami shit).
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I think you're taking a lot of what Itachi is saying out of context. I'm not certain if he even knows the Rinnegan stands at the end of Sharingan evolution. It would make sense if he doesn't because he only has MS and thus is only capable of deciphering certain portions of the tablet. Itachi thinks EMS is the peak and my guess is the tablet obviously implies there is more information which he can not read. From there he would make the logical deduction of "a new occular jutsu". In any case, Sasuke DID in fact display new feats with EMS, they just weren't overwhelmingly awesome compared to what he was up against.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 7, 2014)

​


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2014)

Blink is certainly right, we haven't truly witness any new jutsu from the EMS. However, it's true power is certainly the Perfect Susanoo. The strength of a sword swing rivals the power of the Tailed Beast?

Doesn't get better than that.

What I don't agree with, is this idea that by obtaining the Rinnegan, we lose the opportunity to see for ourselves, the new jutsu(s) Itachi spoke of. Sasuke won't magically lose his abilities once he upgrades - even if he needs to drop back down to the EMS to utilize certain abilities.

Though, I hope he is able to apply all of his previous ocular abilities through the Rinnegan. At a higher level, if I'm lucky. Topping the cake with a layer of icing is always a fine treat. 

Don't you think?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 7, 2014)

there is 16 people who had rinnegan .....
nagato +  nagato's 6 path.... + obito +  obito's 6 path.... + rikudou hagoromo and rikudou madara...


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Mar 7, 2014)

I don't know if Sasuke's Sharingan will advance into a Rinnegan but if it does happen I hope it would look somewhat similar to the Jubi's eye.


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> there is 16 people who had rinnegan .....
> nagato +  nagato's 6 path.... + obito +  obito's 6 path.... + rikudou hagoromo and rikudou madara...



Why would you count the Six Paths? 

Sasuke will make five, fourth we've seen in action, and the third to awaken the Rinnegan.

Funny only two confirmed Uchiha have awaken the EMS. Can't wait until we see Rikudou's backstory for ourselves, though. 

Blink gonna be so upset.


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 7, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> *Spoiler*: __



And people said the cursed seal level 2 was ugly. The eyes only make it worse.



The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I think most of us would prefer he not get the rinnegan as Sasuke's the only "pure" uchiha left and it's also ugly as fuck, but he's not going to be able to do much of anything with just the EMS. Not against Madara as he currently is. And just adding SM isn't going to help either. He needs a new pair of eyes and the likely option is the rinnegan.



It would be sad for even Sasuke to need Senju DNA to do anything. I'd much rather an Elder Son eye that gives him all Mangekyo techniques or something.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 7, 2014)

Klue said:


> Why would you count the Six Paths?
> 
> Sasuke will make five, fourth we've seen in action, and the third to awaken the Rinnegan.
> 
> ...



The preview for last week was him talking with Naruto

It better happen in the next 2 chapter's


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 7, 2014)

amillionhp said:


> I think you're taking a lot of what Itachi is saying out of context. I'm not certain if he even knows the Rinnegan stands at the end of Sharingan evolution. It would make sense if he doesn't because he only has MS and thus is only capable of deciphering certain portions of the tablet.


Rinnegan doesn't stand at the "end" of the Sharingan's progression, because the Rinnegan is not like the Sharingan. The Rinnegan is more representative of the Uchiha and Senju powers being in one person--it's mechanics are _different_. The Mangekyo Sharingan is considered to be representative of a _specific_, _unique_ person:




The design is unique, and even that apparently has some meaning to it.  


The Rinnegan is literally the same power the Rikudo Sage was using thousands of years ago. 



There is nothing unique about it from a person-to-person basis, other than it being gimped across it's three users. Obito nor Nagato were able to use _Madara's_ power. They were always using _Rikudo's_ power.


Now, what makes more sense to you? Kishimoto emphasizes _Sasuke_ and _Itachi's_ power, or the _Rikudo's_ power for the millionth time? Especially right after the "true power of the Uchiha" [Izanami] just saved Sasuke's life? For all the "he needs it because it's more powerful!" comments, the Mangekyo Sharingan was flatly stated to represent the power of the heart [Madara's darkness]; his _*real*_ power. 




The Rinnegan does not represent anything in regards to power, other than _being strong for strong's sake_, just like Obito's "Rikudo sword that made the world! you have no chance!" 

Second thing you're a little mistaken on, is the timeline. Madara was able to decifer all things on the tablet, _without_ having a Rinnegan. 


Itachi as far as I'm concerned, did withhold a bunch of information from Sasuke. 



amillionhp said:


> In any case, Sasuke DID in fact display new feats with EMS, they just weren't overwhelmingly awesome compared to what he was up against.


Sasuke didn't bring the answers I highlighted, and we haven't even seen the completed development of his Susano'o.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 7, 2014)

It'll be a great step for him. And hopefully an end to the random power ups and devices that we've seen the last few chapters. I really like the idea of Gai unlocking all eight gates, but it will be mostly symbolic and horoic. Obviously he's not going to do any real damage. There's a massive disparity between what we saw Kisame do and where Madara stands right now.


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2014)

Black Banana said:


> It'll be a great step for him. And hopefully an end to the random power ups and devices that we've seen the last few chapters. I really like the idea of Gai unlocking all eight gates, but it will be mostly symbolic and horoic. Obviously he's not going to do any real damage. There's a massive disparity between what we saw Kisame do and where Madara stands right now.



Wrong thread?


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 7, 2014)

amillionhp said:


> Senjutsu is primarily the province of Senju, hence the name.


 Sen-*jutsu* has nothing to do with the _*Senju*_ clan.


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 7, 2014)

Klue said:


> Blink is certainly right, we haven't truly witness any new jutsu from the EMS. However, it's true power is certainly the Perfect Susanoo. The strength of a sword swing rivals the power of the Tailed Beast?
> 
> Doesn't get better than that.
> 
> ...



Exactly. I still dont think Sasuke will awaken Rinnegan right away. Probably until he fights Madara again. That Spiral Zetsu Guy is still in play. And I have a feeling he will have powerful Uchiha and Senju powers inside of him as he causes some havoc.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 7, 2014)

Klue said:


> Wrong thread?



right thread but too many pronouns


----------



## Lord Aizen (Mar 7, 2014)

Klue said:


> Blink is certainly right, we haven't truly witness any new jutsu from the EMS. However, it's true power is certainly the Perfect Susanoo. The strength of a sword swing rivals the power of the Tailed Beast?
> 
> Doesn't get better than that.
> 
> ...


Once sasuke obtains rinnegan I don't believe he will use the true power of his EMS. Whenever sasuke gets a new power he kind of abandons the previous power. He's still going to use all the forms of sasunoo but I don't see him using Amaterasu or any of the techniques EMS unlocks. If sasuke was going to use those new jutsus he would've done them before.

Yea he will be able to do that like madara did only for genjutsu will he need to switch to EMS


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2014)

Lord Aizen said:


> Once sasuke obtains rinnegan I don't believe he will use the true power of his EMS. Whenever sasuke gets a new power he kind of abandons the previous power. He's still going to use all the forms of sasunoo but I don't see him using Amaterasu or any of the techniques EMS unlocks. If sasuke was going to use those new jutsus he would've done them before.
> 
> Yea he will be able to do that like madara did only for genjutsu will he need to switch to EMS



True power of EMS is Perfect Susanoo. He will certainly use it.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Mar 7, 2014)

OilMagnate said:


> Hagoromo's Rinnegan and Madara's Rinnegan are the only Rinnegans we ever saw, and they look the same. There's no reason why Sasuke's Rinnegan will look different.
> 
> Obito didn't need to use Rinnegan powers, his Kamui has been enough for him every time, except for the times he had to be fucked up for plot reasons.
> 
> ...





flying thunderems said:


> after chapter 667 i think sasuke may get thelder son eyes dont you guys think?



Now if sasuke got this that would be sick but it's not happening. Elder sons eyes is like the highest purest form of EMS which is unobtainable since sasuke is just an uchiha. Kabuto is putting hashirama DNA in him so getting even better eyes rinnegan


----------



## Lord Aizen (Mar 7, 2014)

Klue said:


> True power of EMS is Perfect Susanoo? He will certainly use it.



Did itachi say you unlock 1 or 2 new jutsus with EMS


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 7, 2014)

Lord Aizen said:


> Did itachi say you unlock 1 or 2 new jutsus with EMS


No one knows if Itachi was talking about the eye itself or new jutsu. Very unlikely that he was talking about Susano'o though, since that's not actually _new_.   


			
				takL said:
			
		

> *They say* that the eyes of the young brother obtained eternal light by gaining the new host…*and moreover some mutant, peculiar new ocular power was(/powers were) born into the eyes.*





			
				cnet128 said:
			
		

> In finding a new master, his brother's eyes gained eternal light... // *And not only that; a further change occurred. // Those eyes gave rise to a new special technique.*
> 
> (Mangahelpers)





			
				torachan said:
			
		

> 弟の眼は新しい宿主を得ることで永遠の光を手に入れたという…
> Itachi: It seems that by acquiring a new host, his brother's eyes gained eternal light...
> 
> そしてそればかりか　変化を起こした
> ...





			
				Viz media said:
			
		

> *Itachi:* "By gaining a new host, the younger brother's eyes obtained eternal light...
> 
> *Furthermore, another change emerged.
> 
> Distinctly new ocular jutsu were born from those eyes*."





			
				ShounenSuki said:
			
		

> *"And that wasn't the only change caused. A characteristic new dōjutsu was born in those eyes."* (「そしてそればかりか変化を起こした。特有の新しい瞳術がその眼に生まれたのだ」, "Soshite sore bakari ka henka o okoshita. Tokuyū no atarashii dōjutsu ga sono me ni umareta no da.")
> It's ambiguous. Given the lack of any reference afterwards, I'd say Itachi is talking about the eternal Mangekyō Sharingan here. —ShounenSuki (talk | contribs | translations) 22:49, June 7, 2011 (UTC)
> 
> ()


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2014)

Lord Aizen said:


> Did itachi say you unlock 1 or 2 new jutsus with EMS



Yes, but that's a separate from its true power. Naruto was told that Sasuke would obtain true power after acquiring his (Itachi's) eyes. That true power is more than likely Perfect Susanoo.

The new jutsu(s) he spoke, is something I hope to see in the near future. Madara's MS powers too.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 7, 2014)

Klue said:


> Yes, but that's a separate from its true power. Naruto was told that Sasuke would obtain true power after acquiring his (Itachi's) eyes. That true power is more than likely Perfect Susanoo.


 He's mentioned a bunch of things, actually. PS wouldn't really fit into the terminology he used, since Madara _did_ achieve that. 


			
				torachan said:
			
		

> 今のマダラは負け犬だ?
> うちはの本当の高みを手にするのは奴じゃない
> *Itachi: Madara is now a loser...
> He's not worthy of the real summit of Uchiha.*
> ...





			
				cnet128 said:
			
		

> *Itachi: Madara is nothing more than a failure. / He is not the one who shall fulfil the potential of the Uchiha clan. *
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2014)

Blink, he was talking about Obito. And even said Madara's eyes are the same as they were back then. He created Akatsuki, attacked Konoha with the Nine Tails, etc.

Clearly wrong.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 7, 2014)

Klue said:


> Blink, he was talking about Obito. And even said Madara's eyes are the same as they were back then.
> 
> Clearly wrong.


 Itachi never said Madara achieved something, and then lost it; he flat out said he wasn't worthy, and he did not fulfill his true potential. I have no reason to believe:

*1]* Itachi and Madara both have Mangekyo Sharingan, and they both read the tablet, but: Itachi does not _figure out_ Madara's real plan, but Kabuto and Orochimaru are able to [Without even reading the tablet]. 

*2]* Itachi did not know about PS, but _Sasuke_ did. 


I get not everything Itachi said was truthful, but You can't just dismiss it as "he was just talking about Obito".


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Itachi never said Madara achieved something, and then lost it; he flat out said he wasn't worthy, and he did not fulfill his true potential. I have no reason to believe:



I realize that. Obito did not fulfill the Uchiha's true potential. Itachi, like everyone else, reader included, believe Obito was Madara - why can't you accept this?



BlinkST said:


> *1]* Itachi and Madara both have Mangekyo Sharingan, and they both read the tablet, but: Itachi does not _figure out_ Madara's real plan, but Kabuto and Orochimaru are able to [Without even reading the tablet].



Madara probably knew more because his eyes were eternal. Itachi's was not. Obito learned many things from Madara; Kabuto and Orochimaru discovered the Uchiha secrets in their own way.

Ease.



BlinkST said:


> *2]* Itachi did not know about PS, but _Sasuke_ did.



Not sure what you mean?



BlinkST said:


> I get not everything Itachi said was truthful, but You can't just dismiss it as "he was just talking about Obito".




I can, because he was clearly talking about Obito. At that point in time, the reader was lead to believe the masked man to be Madara, and his eye was an EMS.

True?

True.

Let's recap:


Itachi said Madara fought Shodai, lost, and retains his ocular power to this very day.
He then says, Madara hid in the shadows, created Akatsuki.
The attack on Konoha was Madara's doing.


*[1]* Point 1: Madara was dead, and Nagato held his eyes. So Madara doesn't work here; Obito does. Itachi believed Obito acquired the EMS, which he did not.

*[2]* Point 2: Again, Madara is dead, and it was Obito along with Yahiko that founded Akatsuki.

*[3]* Point 3: Obito lead the Nine Tails attack.

Therefore, if Itachi believed Obito was Madara, whom acquired the EMS and managed to not only stay alive, but retain his ocular power to this very day, then it's easy to see logic in his claim that he too can acquire the EMS and surpass Madara (again, who he believes is Obito).

It wasn't until Kabuto explained the war to him and Sasuke did he realize his slip, and began calling him Tobi.

Blink, you're my bro, but what you're saying doesn't vibe. I fail to understand why two or three panels managed to consume your entire focus, when the entire story is meant to flow together.


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2014)

Please excuse the double post this one time, mods, this is pretty big. 


*Spoiler*: _takL_ 






			
				Max Thunder said:
			
		

> Hey I'd be interested to know if you can clear up some confusions on what Kabuto said in relation to healing Sasuke where he says ''With my medical jutsu, the Hashirama cells I've studied so far and the advice someone gave me...'' It's quite ambiguous in the sense that we don't know if he's using the actual Hashirama cells or if he's actually using the knowledge he gained from studying them, so my question is does the Japanese version clear this up for the readers or does it remain ambiguous?





			
				takL said:
			
		

> aye when i get to see the raw.





			
				takL said:
			
		

> appearently he carried hashs cells with him like orochimaru did
> and used them to heal sasuke.



[SIZE=+2][/SIZE]




Blink, it's over.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 7, 2014)

Klue said:


> Please excuse the double post this one time, mods, this is pretty big.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _takL_
> ...


Still doesn't clarify whether or not the cells are being integrated into Sasuke's wound, or with Tobirama's advice, being used by Kabuto to supplement his Medical Ninjutsu.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Mar 7, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> No one knows if Itachi was talking about the eye itself or new jutsu. Very unlikely that he was talking about Susano'o though, since that's not actually _new_.



I'm pretty sure he was saying one unlocks new Jutsu with EMS. Perfect sasunoo would be considered a new technique even though it's not new



Klue said:


> Yes, but that's a separate from its true power. Naruto was told that Sasuke would obtain true power after acquiring his (Itachi's) eyes. That true power is more than likely Perfect Susanoo.
> 
> The new jutsu(s) he spoke, is something I hope to see in the near future. Madara's MS powers too.



This is apart of the true power these new EMS jutsus must be powerful if it's needs the combined power of two mangekyous to perform them. The maximum power Of EMS would be perfect sasunoo. 
I'm hoping sasuke performs these jutsus against madara and madara uses his MS jutsus to. I want to see a battle between EMS


----------



## SaiST (Mar 7, 2014)

Lord Aizen said:


> I'm pretty sure he was saying one unlocks new Jutsu with EMS. Perfect sasunoo would be considered a new technique even though it's not new


Right, it's not new. It's simply the final stage of Susanoo's materialization, but stabilized. All terms that have been associated with it are fan-made. It may be something only possible through acquisition of the Eien no Mangekyou Sharingan, but it is not a new technique.


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Still doesn't clarify whether or not the cells are being integrated into Sasuke's wound, or with Tobirama's advice, being used by Kabuto to supplement his Medical Ninjutsu.



Would it make you feel better if Sasuke's Rinnegan is colored red instead of the usual grey/light purple?


----------



## amillionhp (Mar 7, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> It's not really the fact that he had cursed seal or Oro's powers. It's the fact that every freaking Uchiha that's currently relevant needs Hashi to reach the top. It was understandable with Obito and Madara, but come on. Sasuke can't just follow the status quo. If you are going to transend someone, you can't take the same path they did. You need to go above and beyond. As disappointing as it is, this is Kishi's manga. Everyone's been leaching off of external sources. There is no such thing as internal value or inner strength.



Can't disagree with this statement. The general attitude among every character tends to be more on the side of whatever it takes to get the job done rather than following some honor code. I guess it makes sense if we are talking about ninja. In Sasuke's case he had hatred for things in opposition o fhis clan, so for that reason I think he cared where his power was coming from for a bit, but I don't think he does anymore.

 Personally, I don't care because that is what everyone else does and as long as he reaches heights higher than anyone else its cool. I would consider him pathetic if he takes power from outside sources but can't exceed their feats.


----------



## OilMagnate (Mar 7, 2014)

I think that if Sasuke got a new jutsu by achieving FMS, he himself doesn't know about it. If he knew about it, he either would have used it by now, or Kishimoto would hype it up by making a mystery out of it. Sasuke would have said something like this:

"Hmmmm... with this new power of mine... Naruto won't stand a chance against me!" while removing his bandages and making a maniac face expression.


----------



## adeshina365 (Mar 7, 2014)

Sasuke having the Rinnegan honestly isn't my preferred path of power, but that's the direction that Kishimoto is heading in.

Sasuke surpassing Madara with a lower Doujutsu than him wouldn't be fitting. Sasuke needs to obtain visual prowess at a level equal to or beyond the Rinnegan.



VolatileSoul said:


> It's not really the fact that he had cursed seal or Oro's powers. It's the fact that every freaking Uchiha that's currently relevant needs Hashi to reach the top. It was understandable with Obito and Madara, but come on. Sasuke can't just follow the status quo. If you are going to transend someone, you can't take the same path they did. You need to go above and beyond. As disappointing as it is, this is Kishi's manga.* Everyone's been leaching off of external sources. There is no such thing as internal value or inner strength.*



The EMS is also an external source of power...


----------



## amillionhp (Mar 7, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Still doesn't clarify whether or not the cells are being integrated into Sasuke's wound, or with Tobirama's advice, being used by Kabuto to supplement his Medical Ninjutsu.



You would suggest Kabuto is using DNA with the highest regenerative properties known just to supplement his own medical ninjutsu? Isn't that going quite a bit out of his way just to purposely avoid the implant?


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 7, 2014)

......


What we must keep in mind is that Kishi is setting us up to at least expect the rinnegan, and he will either make it live up to what he foreshadowed, or actually surprise us with something superior. The manga is ending.

Thats why the elder brother's eyes theory wont fit - unless its actually rinnegan itself or somehow an advanced form obtained after rikudou split Juubi's power. We have yet to understand how Rikudou made the split between the brothers, and why the elder brother's eye have that look.


----------



## Krippy (Mar 7, 2014)

OilMagnate said:


> I think that if Sasuke got a new jutsu by achieving EMS, he himself doesn't know about it. If he knew about it, he either would have used it by now, or Kishimoto would hype it up by making a mystery out of it. Sasuke would have said something like this:
> 
> "Hmmmm... with this new power of mine... Naruto won't stand a chance against me!" while removing his bandages and making a maniac face expression.



All of this has happened already 

Kishi has hyped it by keeping it a secret during the war and during the VOTE fight. 

Sasuke asked Naruto if he knew what true power was when he broke out of the hideout, and vowed to kill him. That about as good as it gets.


----------



## amillionhp (Mar 7, 2014)

OilMagnate said:


> I for one don't think that Linbo - Hengoku is one of Madara's MS technique. If it was, he definitely would have used it earlier.



For the life of me I just can't understand this. It seems like everyone goes straight to this point but I just dont get it. I could understand if we got a three chapter long epic fight with Madara in EMS status and conveniently chose not to use gravity the entire time but he was only like that for a few panels, then went straight to Rinnegan and used gravity to pull a meteor. I fail to see why Kishi needs to showcase Madara's abilities in an exact particular order. He was up against waves upon waves of shinobi. Individually targeting them with Limbo would not be more efficient than Susano. That is generally how Sasuke fights too. You hardly ever see him actually target anyone with Amaterasu directly from the eye. Its mostly Susano spam with some Enton arrow.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 7, 2014)

amillionhp said:


> Individually targeting them with Limbo would not be more efficient than Susano.


You must have forgot that Limbo soloed 9 Biju.


----------



## amillionhp (Mar 7, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> You must have forgot that Limbo soloed 9 Biju.



That attack had a SM multiplier attached to it and it still isn't more efficient than one meteor against a swarm of ants.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Mar 8, 2014)

hes getting the rinnengan


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 8, 2014)

Klue said:


> Please excuse the double post this one time, mods, this is pretty big.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _takL_
> ...



Well that pretty much clears up any of the ambiguity of whether or not Kabuto was injecting Sasuke with Hashirama's cells, though I had already figured that was the case, but it's nice for it to be confirmed. 

I wonder if Kishi will give Sasuke mokuton as well. Doubt it, but who knows when it comes to this manga anymore.


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 8, 2014)

Lord Aizen said:


> Once sasuke obtains rinnegan I don't believe he will use the true power of his EMS. Whenever sasuke gets a new power he kind of abandons the previous power. He's still going to use all the forms of sasunoo but I don't see him using Amaterasu or any of the techniques EMS unlocks. If sasuke was going to use those new jutsus he would've done them before.
> 
> Yea he will be able to do that like madara did only for genjutsu will he need to switch to EMS





Klue said:


> True power of EMS is Perfect Susanoo. He will certainly use it.





The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Well that pretty much clears up any of the ambiguity of whether or not Kabuto was injecting Sasuke with Hashirama's cells, though I had already figured that was the case, but it's nice for it to be confirmed.
> 
> I wonder if Kishi will give Sasuke mokuton as well. Doubt it, but who knows when it comes to this manga anymore.



I myself am hoping that kabuto gives Sasuke back the "Shirohebi no Chikara" That white snake power instead of mokuton. It fits him more. Perhaps Sasuke will only be able to perform it at the level of Obito. It seems all Itachi did was give an excuse for Senjutsu Mangekyo not to happen because it seems like Sasuke would have been shitrolling alot of people if he kept it. I wonder if Itachi had planned for Kabuto to give Sasuke that Sage power. Also if Kabuto is pumping Hashirama cells into Sasuke. And if Kabuto still has some of Orochimaru white snake power. Its possible that Sasuke will have access to all five elements w/o Rinnegan because he can potentially use water and earth from hashirama cells and the mokuton along with Orochimaru's Wind affinity.


----------



## Fiiction (Mar 8, 2014)

Naruto will have the body (pseudo Juubi Jin)
Sasuke will have the eyes (Rinnegan/Swirlygan)
Duh, quite obvious. And I don't think sage mode will fit sasuke unless it's CS2.


----------



## Datakim (Mar 8, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> Sasuke surpassing Madara with a lower Doujutsu than him wouldn't be fitting. Sasuke needs to obtain visual prowess at a level equal to or beyond the Rinnegan.



He did fight Itachi with just normal sharingan, and while we now know Itachi might have been holding back, Zetsu did say that in the hands of a more skilled user, rock can be more deadly than shuriken/kunai.

Its pretty obvious Kishi intends for Sasuke to get the rinnegan so I don't hold much hope that he won't, but in a way, it would actually be VERY fitting if he fights and defeats Madara using "inferior" eyes, proving both that pure Uchiha can still face a Uchiha/Senju-hybrid like Madara and prevail, and surpassing Madara that way.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Mar 8, 2014)

Datakim said:


> He did fight Itachi with just normal sharingan, and while we now know Itachi might have been holding back, Zetsu did say that in the hands of a more skilled user, rock can be more deadly than shuriken/kunai.
> 
> Its pretty obvious Kishi intends for Sasuke to get the rinnegan so I don't hold much hope that he won't, but in a way, it would actually be VERY fitting if he fights and defeats Madara using "inferior" eyes, proving both that pure Uchiha can still face a Uchiha/Senju-hybrid like Madara and prevail, and surpassing Madara that way.




But Sasuke's sharingan was enhanced with natural energy at the time, so it was more than just a normal, regular sharingan. So if/when Sasuke uses EMS enhanced with natural energy, he will have surpassed the Madara that Hashirama thought he killed.

I get what you're trying to say though, and I agree that it fits. Especially considering that Kurama, Naruto and Sasuke defeated Juubito through a combi jutsu and not by being individually stronger than Obito at the time.

But predicting power-ups has become pretty useless in this manga.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 8, 2014)

Sasuke didn't use the Juuin to dispel Itachi's Tsukuyomi.



Klue said:


> Would it make you feel better if Sasuke's Rinnegan is colored red instead of the usual grey/light purple?


It really doesn't have anything to do with aesthetics.



amillionhp said:


> You would suggest Kabuto is using DNA with the highest regenerative properties known just to supplement his own medical ninjutsu? Isn't that going quite a bit out of his way just to purposely avoid the implant?


Yes, just as it's been used to bolster the efficacy of techniques in the past. If it's not saying outright that Kabuto's grafting these cells onto Sasuke's wound, that's enough for me.


*Spoiler*: __ 





takL said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





And I have good reason to be difficult about all this. If all my ramblings about the development of Sasuke's ocular powers over the years haven't clued you guys in, that's a big part of the reason I continue to follow this manga on a weekly basis. Throwing that to the wayside just to give Sasuke the Rinnegan would effectively negate that.


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 8, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Sasuke didn't use the Juuin to dispel Itachi's Tsukuyomi.
> 
> 
> It really doesn't have anything to do with aesthetics.
> ...




Actual Juin Sasuke curse Seal starts activating as soon as Sasuke's chakra become active. This was established during the 3rd trial of the chuunin exams. Hence why as soon as Sasuke starts using his Sharingan the Curse seal goes haywire. Thats was back when he hadnt fully adapted to its power and mastered it. The syncronization between sasuke activating his chakras and the Curse seal activation should have been at peak levels during the Itachi fight. Since Sasuke gained control and was able to move and jab out Itachi eye during the Tsukiyomi. Its probbaly happened with Sasuke using Sharingan Genjutsu: Heaven and Earth exchange. The same technique Itachi used to reverse the genjutsu back on Kurenai. Sasuke peak level 3-tomoe sharingan with that jutsu being enhanced by the senjutsu from the curse seal could very well been the reason why it broke.


But yeah. Right now Kabuto seems to be injecting Hashirama cells into Sasuke. Hopefully he also infuses the white snake power into Sasuke. Might as well get all the requirements finished now so he can just have them keep popping off as they come.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 8, 2014)

That only happened because of Sasuke's lack of control over the Juuin.

No sign of it unraveling was seen immediately before or after Tsukuyomi's dispelling, never attributed to anything more than his proficiency with the Sharingan, and he met the requirements to dispel Tsukuyomi without the Juuin in the first place.

[EDIT] - And now I suddenly recall that I've discussed this with you in the past. Not doing it again.


----------



## Max Thunder (Mar 10, 2014)

Anyone got Viz's translation for what Kabuto said just in case any more doubts need to be cleared 

Also I was thinking people here are saying that it takes time for the body to adapt to Hashi's cells but didn't Kabuto modify the cells somewhat through his research?

Maybe he boosted them in some sort of way to make the effects quicker


----------



## SaiST (Mar 10, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> Anyone got Viz's translation for what Kabuto said just in case any more doubts need to be cleared


Doesn't really make things any clearer.

_"That's right, with my Medical Ninjutsu and much-tinkered Hashirama cells... Plus a certain someone's suggestion... I just managed to stop him from dying."_​


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 10, 2014)

Kabuto tweaked the cells, according to Viz media.

EDIT: ST:ignoramus


----------



## celebrei (Mar 10, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Kabuto tweaked the cells, according to Viz media.
> 
> EDIT: ST:ignoramus



So that means Sasuke is 100% getting the Rinnegan?


----------



## Max Thunder (Mar 10, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Doesn't really make things any clearer.
> 
> _"That's right, with my Medical Ninjutsu and much-tinkered Hashirama cells... Plus a certain someone's suggestion... I just managed to stop him from dying."_​





BlinkST said:


> Kabuto tweaked the cells, according to Viz media.
> 
> EDIT: ST:ignoramus



 "much-tinkered"

Anyhow, this translation suggests he tweaked them like Blink said them as opposed to study them which implies he's using the tweaked cells rather than applying the knowledge he gained from studying them which was where the confusion emerged before.


----------



## amillionhp (Mar 10, 2014)

SaiST said:


> And I have good reason to be difficult about all this. If all my ramblings about the development of Sasuke's ocular powers over the years haven't clued you guys in, that's a big part of the reason I continue to follow this manga on a weekly basis. Throwing that to the wayside just to give Sasuke the Rinnegan would effectively negate that.



The people that hate the idea of this only do because they think they know exactly what a Rinnegan does when they really don't. Its basically just a Sage EMS. Same jutsus, just multiplied feats.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 10, 2014)

Uh, issue is whether or not the cells are being used for Kabuto's own Medical Ninjutsu, or being integrated into Sasuke's wound.



amillionhp said:


> Its basically just a Sage EMS. Same jutsus, just multiplied feats.


 Sure. Let's see Madara cast Genjutsu or Enton through that Rinnegan of his.

I'm perfectly aware of what the Rinnegan is capable of, thanks.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 10, 2014)

The Rinnegan is a mistake, it is an Outer Path power, a Buddhist heresy, by awakening it, Sasuke will be repeating the same mistake the Sage and Madara did. Do you want Sasuke to repeat the same mistake?


----------



## Max Thunder (Mar 10, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Uh, issue is whether or not the cells are being used for Kabuto's own Medical Ninjutsu, or being integrated into Sasuke's wound.
> 
> 
> Sure. Let's see Madara cast Genjutsu or Enton through that Rinnegan of his.
> ...



But if he was using the cells to boost his own Medical Ninjutsu, wouldn't he just heal Sasuke without physically touching him?

He seems to be transferring some kind of substance into his body and this is what emphasises that he's actually integrating the cells.

Also why would he need Tobirama's advice to tell him he could boost his own Medical Ninjutsu with the cells?


----------



## amillionhp (Mar 10, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Uh, issue is whether or not the cells are being used for Kabuto's own Medical Ninjutsu, or being integrated into Sasuke's wound.
> 
> 
> Sure. Let's see Madara cast Genjutsu or Enton through that Rinnegan of his.
> ...



Uh huh, sure you are.

The tailed beasts know exactly what a Rinnegan is and what it does right?

2

They are obviously familiar with it but...

Link removed

Yeah, not sure where Hachibi was with the intel on that one. Unless u know... Rinnegan is different from person to person.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 10, 2014)

Symbolically, the awakening of the Rinnegan is coupled with the rejection of the natural order, The Sage awakened his through the stolen power of Chakra/Sealing the Juubi while Madara awakened his through his resolve in enacting the Infinite Tsukuyomi. If Sasuke is walking the path towards redemption/enlightenment then he must not awaken the Rinnegan.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 10, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> The Rinnegan is a mistake, it is an Outer Path power, a Buddhist heresy, by awakening it, Sasuke will be repeating the same mistake the Sage and Madara did. Do you want Sasuke to repeat the same mistake?



If he doesn't get the Rinnegan he will have to get a similar power or a higher one, like the fruit. Naruto is going to get a Juubi and/or RS power, there is no way Sasuke is going to be left behind with EMS only, which is doubtful it can handle even his BM, let alone what Naruto is about to recieve.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 10, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> If he doesn't get the Rinnegan he will have to get a similar power or a higher one, like the fruit. Naruto is going to get a Juubi and/or RS power, there is no way Sasuke is going to be left behind with EMS only, which is doubtful it can handle even his BM, let alone what Naruto is about to recieve.



Truth be told, at the end of this Manga, all powers will probably vanish when all Chakra is returned to the Shinjū, humanity will never escape the Karma  of the stolen power of Chakra until it has been returned, thus freeing mankind from the taint of Kaguya's original sin once and for all.


----------



## HoriMaori (Mar 10, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Truth be told, at the end of this Manga, all powers will probably vanish when all Chakra is returned to the Shinjū, humanity will never escape the Karma  of the stolen power of Chakra until it has been returned, thus freeing mankind from the taint of Kaguya's original sin once and for all.



Which would be the most shit ending ever.

Which means Kishi will do it


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 10, 2014)

we will know what is up soon


----------



## Amanda (Mar 10, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> If he doesn't get the Rinnegan he will have to get a similar power or a higher one, like the fruit. Naruto is going to get a Juubi and/or RS power, there is no way Sasuke is going to be left behind with EMS only, which is doubtful it can handle even his BM, let alone what Naruto is about to recieve.




It depends on how well Naruto's future Juubi/RS powers match Madara's. I assume both Naruto and Sasuke will still be individually less powerful than Madara, or else the final fight against him won't have suspense. If Naruto's Bijuu/Juubi form is less powerful than Madara's, then Sasuke's dojutsu should be less powerful than Madara's too. Meaning the eyes of the Older Son could be his end game. (Let's openly admit the bias here: I'd _want_ him to get the Older Son's eyes instead of the Rinnegan.)



Jeαnne said:


> we will know what is up soon




Yeah... Kishi has taken his time to hype this thing though. I doubt their power-ups are fully revealed at least before the end of the volume that now begins. Probably they get revealed at the same time, and if Naruto is to have his chat with the Rikudou somewhere between, plus Gai dies with the appropriate drama, then Kishi will likely make us wait some more.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 10, 2014)

Along with SM, Sasuke's getting one of these 4 eyes

- Rinnegan
- Elder Son's eyes
- Jyuubi's Sharinnegan
- A new eye as strong as the other eyes

Kishi's stated that Sasuke's potential surpasses Madara. We're now about to see how Sasuke rises up and proves it. I'm really wondering what Sasuke will get though. Could be any set of eyes as far as we know. Rinnegan would be good but since it's Sasuke, I wouldn't mind getting a new eye comparable.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 10, 2014)

well, the sharinnegan has yet to appear...if it exists. Same with the elder brother's eye, though this one will need a lot of explanation if it actually comes with senju DNA, and again, we should start to reconsider what kind of power its supposed to have in the scale if this is the case.

I still find it strange that even though Madara has technically all bijuu chakra inside, he is still after his rinnegan...

its almost as if Madara himself still didnt do the exact right thing when it comes to the eye, would explain why there is still room for Sasuke to surpass him there


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 10, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> well, the sharinnegan has yet to appear...if it exists. Same with the elder brother's eye, though this one will need a lot of explanation if it actually comes with senju DNA, and again, we should start to reconsider what kind of power its supposed to have in the scale if this is the case.


 Seems like it requires Sage chakra, if the marks around the eyes means anything. Hash dna could easily be misdirection, since Kishimoto would be violating his own Yin-Yang theme. 



Jeαnne said:


> I still find it strange that even though Madara has technically all bijuu chakra inside, he is still after his rinnegan...


Not having that other eye could explain the lack of a full staff. 



Jeαnne said:


> its almost as if Madara himself still didnt do the exact right thing when it comes to the eye, would explain why there is still room for Sasuke to surpass him there




 
Not almost; it's a fact that he didn't. Even now, he admitted he never really did overcome his hatred for Tobirama, and he still thinks he's in rivalry with Hashirama. Right now, there's the opportunity to have Sasuke's power come from a place of solitude instead of self-loathing like regular Uchiha, which could lead to an unseen "Sharingan". That's if Sasuke manages to truly accept Naruto as his equal.

The irony is that both of there powers have tengu symbology, but Madara has fallen to vanity, while Sasuke can be the one who surpasses him. 



> The long nose relates to the Tengu’s hatred of arrogance and prejudice. *Priests with no true knowledge, prideful individuals, those attached to fame, and those who willfully mislead or misuse the Buddhist cannons are turned into the long-nosed Yamabushi Tengu (or sent to Tengudo, the realm of the Tengu) after their deaths.* Corrupt Buddhist monks and corrupt Buddhist monestaries were in fact a major concern throughout Japan’s middle ages. *Tengu are thus seen as protectors of the Dharma (Buddhist law), and punish those who mislead the people. Over time, the folklore of tengu and yamabushi become intertwined, and even the crow tengu (karasu tengu) begin wearing the robes and caps of priests.*





Brought himself back from the dead, still feels he's fighting Hashirama, wants to destroy everything, made the Akatsuki--sounds like welcome Izanami fodder to me.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 10, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Seems like it requires Sage chakra, if the marks around the eyes means anything. Hash dna could easily be misdirection, since Kishimoto would be violating his own Yin-Yang theme.
> 
> 
> Not having that other eye could explain the lack of a full staff.
> ...


Well but Senju DNA does lead to something...

maybe the deal is actually have both EMS on +senju DNA+ Sage chakra...

it would be funny though if it was mislead, and it was about being able to use sage chakra with EMS.

Madara did say once that Obito needed to have both eyes to use its true potential.

i just know that whatever it is, Madara is after it... he already has Juubi, he already has an eye... what more does he need? Obito supposedly could cast the Jutsu with less than this.


About the elder brother's eye, we dont know yet how much eye power he actually inherited, we just assume that his eyes are inferior because its a power split... but there is a chance that he inherited the whole thing, Kishi never said otherwise. People dont blink to assume that Senju inherited the whole body power, for example. It could explain the deal with the Uchiha tablet too.

Maybe thats why Hashirama was always superior to Madara, maybe he went farther and closer to the younger brother than Madara ever did with the elder brother.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 10, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Madara did say once that Obito needed to have both eyes to use its true potential.
> 
> i just know that whatever it is, Madara is after it... he already has Juubi, he already has an eye... what more does he need? Obito supposedly could cast the Jutsu with less than this.




The separate eyes of the pair seem to inhabit different powers. It could be Madara wants the missing Rinnegan too, because it has powers in it that the Rinnegan he now has doesn't possess. It could also be Obito didn't know you need both Rinnegans to cast and/or to control Mugen Tsukuyomi, because Madara simply never told him - after all it was never the plan for anyone but (two Rinnegan'd) Madara to do the deed.



Jeαnne said:


> About the elder brother's eye, we dont know yet how much eye power he actually inherited, we just assume that his eyes are inferior because its a power split... but there is a chance that he inherited the whole thing, Kishi never said otherwise. People dont blink to assume that Senju inherited the whole body power, for example. It could explain the deal with the Uchiha tablet too.




That's a good point. If the other one got the power of the mind, and the other one of the body, then what reason we have to assume the power was split?


----------



## eurytus (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't get why Madara needs his other rinnegan either, Obito summon the shinju with 1 rinnegan........Madara cast a demo MT with a spare sharingan....



HoriMaori said:


> Which would be the most shit ending ever.
> 
> Which means Kishi will do it



that would be a great ending. Currently, the shinobi is race of thieves who refuse to return stolen power while acting like victims


----------



## Amanda (Mar 10, 2014)

eurytus said:


> Madara cast a demo MT with a spare sharingan....




This is true. Though you could argue a demo is a demo, and there was only one person pulled inside it, so... 

He did do it with a right eye, by the way, which is exactly what he is missing atm:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## HoriMaori (Mar 10, 2014)

eurytus said:


> that would be a great ending. Currently, the shinobi is race of thieves who refuse to return stolen power while acting like victims



Are you serious? It's like all captured Pokemon going free, nobody plays DuelMonsters anymore, all the XMen lose their powers, Batman goes broke, Superman becomes 'Man' or everyone destroys all the devil fruits in the world.

Chakra maniupation is at the core of this manga. Getting rid of it all because it's 'stolen' is too much of a goody good 'lets do whats' right kind of bullshit angle.

Is that so we can all feel like justice has been served?............

I'd rather justice NOT be served


----------



## SdotStormzHD (Mar 11, 2014)

Just imagine if sasuke actually got it tho *_* OVERPOWERED.COM
He could just be receiving sage powers


----------

